# ¿Que hubiera pasado si los republicanos hubiesen ganado la guerra civil?



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.

Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.

Pero sobre todo el franquismo nunca hubiese existido como tal, ni por supuesto se habria podido reinstaurar la monarquia, ni los borbones podrian seguir chupando del bote y riendose constantemente de todos los españoles.

Seguirian existiendo los movimientos independentistas y separatistas, pero tambien pienso que se trataria de buscar verdaderas vias de entendimiento o de solucion de algun tipo, en lugar de lo que se ha hecho y se continua haciendo, huir hacia adelante y dejar que el problema politico se haya seguido complicando cada vez mas.

Por otra parte, pienso que ETA nunca habria surgido como organizacion terrorista, y solo habria actuado quizas el GRAPO durante algunos años como las Brigadas Rojas en Italia.

Personajes como Aznar y Rajoy no habrian pasado de la politica autonomica, y por supuesto un lameculos como Casado, o una lunatica como Ayuso nunca hubieran hecho carrera en politica.

En fin, que este pais habria sido muy diferente, y la forma de pensar tambien, al menos en lo relativo a lo que supuso el golpe de estado del 36, porque nadie se atreveria a justificarlo por muy ultraderechista que fuese.

Y tambien pienso otra cosa, que en el 78 nos robaron la posibilidad de enmendarlo, y desde entonces, hemos vivido en un pais que no sabe ni que quiere ni hacia donde va, y por incercia, muchos de nosotros, supongo que tampoco.


----------



## [IΞI] (9 Ene 2022)

Que no se hubiera salido de la pobreza


----------



## Zepequenhô (9 Ene 2022)

Si quieres saberlo, solo tienes que mirar cómo fue Francia o Alemania a partir de 1945.


----------



## hartman (9 Ene 2022)

a corto plazo seguro que chupabamos segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si quieres saberlo, solo tienes que mirar cómo fue Francia o Alemania a partir de 1945.



Mejor o peor.


----------



## Luftwuaje (9 Ene 2022)

*NADA BUENO*.


----------



## Komanche O_o (9 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Que no se hubiera salido de la pobreza



¿Hemos salido de la pobreza?


----------



## Genofinder (9 Ene 2022)

pues parecido a la URSS, ya que hubiera sido absorbida en pago por el apoyo en la guerra, después nos hubieran invadido los alemanes. y al acabar la guerra mundial con la liberacion por parte de los EEUU hubieramos tenido plan marshall a cambio de ceder a las condiciones Americanas y al final estariamos igual


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

hartman dijo:


> a corto plazo seguro que chupabamos segunda guerra mundial.



En la primera España no tuvo que intervenir, asi que igual tampoco en la segunda.


----------



## [IΞI] (9 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ¿Hemos salido de la pobreza?



Salimos sí, pero luego volvieron los socialistas al gobierno

No sabes ni por donde te da el viento verdad?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Genofinder dijo:


> pues parecido a la URSS, ya que hubiera sido absorbida en pago por el apoyo en la guerra,* después nos hubieran invadido los alemanes*. y al acabar la guerra mundial EEUU hubieramos tenido plan marshall a cambio de ceder a las condiciones Americanas y al final estariamos igual



La vergüenza de Hitler: cuando 30 españoles aplastaron a un gran ejército nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial



> Poco tiempo después, el oficial ordenó a un subordinado que enarbolara una bandera blanca. Tocaba parlamentar con los decididos enemigos que, durante horas, habían conseguido detener el avance de una columna compuesta por más de un millar de hombres, varios vehículos blindados y otras tantas armas pesadas. Por la destreza que habían demostrado debían de ser comandos especiales. No podemos más que imaginar la expresión que se dibujó en la cara de Nietzsche cuando supo que los hombres que habían evitado que cumpliera su misión eran una treintena de *exiliados guerrilleros españoles* que se habían visto envueltos en la Segunda Guerra Mundial casi por casualidad.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Salimos sí, pero luego volvieron los socialistas al gobierno
> 
> No sabes ni por donde te da el viento verdad?



Sobre todo los borbones, que fueron los que mas y mejor salieron de la pobreza, oiga.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Alemania nos habría invadido, después los aliados y el país habría quedado triplemente arrasado, Pero todo esto es hacerse pajas mentales, la republica jamás habría podido ganar la guerra ya que se mataban entre ellos y carecían de mando y disciplina.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> *NADA BUENO*.



Quizas tenga usted razon, por eso el lema de este pais siempre ha sido, "mas vale lo malo conocido".


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Alemania nos habría invadido, después los aliados y el país habría quedado triplemente arrasado, Pero todo esto es hacerse pajas mentales, la republica jamás habría podido ganar la guerra ya que se mataban entre ellos y carecían de mando y disciplina.



O sea que los alemanes fueron capaces de reconstruir su pais en tiempo record, y aqui hubiera sido impensable.


----------



## [IΞI] (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Sobre todo los borbones, que fueron los que mas y mejor salieron de la pobreza, oiga.



Si todavía se pudiera te recomendaría cambiar el nick...

lo de udadano parece que sobra


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Es curioso, pero los fachas solo se agarran a eso de que este es un gran pais cuando les interesa. Si hubiesen ganado los republicanos, por lo visto ya no seria un gran pais.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Si todavía se pudiera te recomendaría cambiar el nick...
> 
> lo de udadano parece que sobra



Cual me recomendaria pues.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> O sea que los alemanes fueron capaces de reconstruir su pais en tiempo record, y aqui hubiera sido impensable.



¿Pero tu has leído mi respuesta? ¿Dónde hablo yo de reconstrucción? Hablando de reconstrucción, los alemanes fueron capaces de reconstruir con la ayuda del plan Marshal mira si no Alemania del este. Por cierto plan Marshall boicoteado en toda Europa por los partidos comunistas siguiendo las consignas de Stalin.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> ¿Pero tu has leído mi respuesta? ¿Dónde hablo yo de reconstrucción? Hablando de reconstrucción, los alemanes fueron capaces de reconstruir con la ayuda del plan Marshal mira si no Alemania del este. Por cierto plan Marshall boicoteado en toda Europa por los partidos comunistas siguiendo las consignas de Stalin.



¿Usted cree realmente que España por su situacion geopolitica hubiese podido llegar a formar parte del bloque del este?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Algo más corto como del tipo Ci 0
> 
> tiene más gancho
> 
> a ver si ahora...



¿Eso va con segundas?


----------



## klopec (9 Ene 2022)

A la vista de cómo gestionaron la preguerra y la guerra los cleptómanos, inútiles y corruptos de Negrín, Prieto, Companys y compañía, España estaría arruinada y embargada para siglos y ésto si no hubiera terminado desguazada por los que ganaron la guerra mundial y sus mamporreros los nacionalistas autóctonos.

Era inviable una victoria de los rojos y ellos fueron los primeros en saberlo. Por eso organizaron el saqueo en el primer momento de la guerra.


----------



## Marvelita (9 Ene 2022)

pues 40 años no perdidos... estariamos como francia


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Ene 2022)

Que este país no estaría roto, sino al contrario... seríamos más que Francia, Alemania o los putos piratas ingleses... no tengo duda ninguna de ello. Nuestros problemas habríamos tenido en el plano político pero al final, la gente arreglamos lo que los putos políticos rompen.



StolenInnocence dijo:


> Alemania nos habría invadido, después los aliados y el país habría quedado triplemente arrasado, Pero todo esto es hacerse pajas mentales, la republica jamás habría podido ganar la guerra ya que se mataban entre ellos y carecían de mando y disciplina.



Nope... ya que os gusta tanto el tuister;


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Usted cree realmente que España por su situacion geopolitica hubiese podido llegar a formar parte del bloque del este?



Veo que tu comprensión lectora debe estar obnubilada por ideología. ¿Dónde he dicho que España hubiera pertenecido al bloque del este?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Veo que tu comprensión lectora debe estar obnubilada por ideología. ¿Dónde he dicho que España hubiera pertenecido al bloque del este?



Es que no de formar parte del bloque del este, no encuentro razon para que España no se hubiera beneficiado tambien del plan Marshall, por cierto, dicho plan en el fondo solo se trataba de una gran estafa.


----------



## supercuernos (9 Ene 2022)

HITLER, HABRIA BUSCADO EN ESPAÑA, LO QUE BUSCABA EN RUSIA, Y MUCHO MAS FACIL Y MAS RAPIDO, APARTE DE TENER LA LLAVE DE TODO EL MEDITERRANEO

HABRIAMOS SIDO UN CAMPO DE BATALLA BRUTAL. TODA LA PENINSULA. Y LOS ESPAÑOLES RECIBIENDO OSTIAS DE TODOS


----------



## birdland (9 Ene 2022)

Lo que pasaría ya lo decían los mismos republicanos
españa sería un satélite de Rusia ....y solo hay que mirar los países que eligieron aquel camino


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Que este país no estaría roto, sino al contrario... seríamos más que Francia, Alemania o los putos piratas ingleses... no tengo duda ninguna de ello. Nuestros problemas habríamos tenido en el plano político pero al final, la gente arreglamos lo que los putos políticos rompen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... ya que os gusta tanto el tuister;



Otro que inventa. Ni tengo twiter ni me gusta. Y sacas de contexto dicha frase, se está refiriendo al plan Félix.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


> A la vista de cómo gestionaron la preguerra y la guerra los cleptómanos, inútiles y corruptos de Negrín, Prieto, Companys y compañía, España estaría arruinada y embargada para siglos y ésto si no hubiera terminado desguazada por los que ganaron la guerra mundial y sus mamporreros los nacionalistas autóctonos.
> 
> Era inviable una victoria de los rojos y ellos fueron los primeros en saberlo. Por eso organizaron el saqueo en el primer momento de la guerra.



Y luego llego el saqueo de los vencedores.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> pues 40 años no perdidos... estariamos como francia



Yo pienso que mas parecido a lo de Italia, pero aun asi seria preferible a esta mascarada con la que llevamos desde el 78.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que no de formar parte del bloque del este, no encuentro razon para que España no se hubiera beneficiado tambien del plan Marshall, por cierto, dicho plan en el fondo solo se trataba de una gran estafa.



Y dale tampoco he dicho que no. Por cierto el plan una estafa que le vino de puta madre a Europa, solo tienes que comparar el PIB de cualquier país occidental y la calidad de vida de sus ciudadanos con las de los países del este. Si fue una estafa fue para el contribuyente americano que puso pasta a fondo perdido (bueno lo recuperaron después sus empresas pero como estafa desde luego que el perjudicado fue el americano de a pie)


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que mas parecido a lo de Italia, pero aun asi seria preferible a esta mascarada con la que llevamos desde el 78.



¿Y en que se diferencia nuestra mascarada de la italiana o la francesa? Más allá de que tengamos un rey títere.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Usted cree realmente que España por su situacion geopolitica hubiese podido llegar a formar parte del bloque del este?



Joder , lo fue Cuba estando a tomar por culo de Moscú.


----------



## el segador (9 Ene 2022)

Los comunistas se habrian hecho con el poder, ya que los socialistas eran unos flanders y los rusos ya habían infiltrado todo el frente popular despues de levantarles todo el oro del Banco de España a cambio de chatarra de la primera guerra mundial, por lo que España, vendría a ser en las decadas siguientes, una Cuba, Venezuela o Rumania, elige la que mejor te parezca.


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Ene 2022)

Una tirania sovietica con el robo estatal de toda propiedad, colectivización en sovjoses y koljoses, aniquilación brusca de la identidad nacional y religiosa. 

A partir de 1941 solo Dios sabe lo que podría haber pasado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, no creo que se hubiese disgregado como pais, porque en mi opinion los 40 años de dictadura crearon un caldo de cultivo que ha dado lugar a un proceso de ebullicion de los movimientos independentistas. En ese aspecto, pienso que tras una epoca de mucha convulsion politica, la republica se habria acabado aceptando tambien por los movimientos nacionalistas, aunque obviamente con un modelo de estado diferente. Probablemente hoy en dia la republica habria derivado hacia un modelo confederal.

De todos modos, incluso sin Cataluña y el Pais Vasco, pienso que hubiera sido un pais mejor que el actual.


----------



## klopec (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y luego llego el saqueo de los vencedores.



Lamentablemente para los rojos eso ha quedado clarito para los majaderos de la "memoria histérica" ; no hubo ningún otro saqueo hasta que volvieron a gobernar con Isidoro al frente y el corrupto y criminal R78


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Joder , lo fue Cuba estando a tomar por culo de Moscú.



Tiempos y situaciones diferentes. Los aliados no hubieran permitido el control del estrecho por un aliado de Moscú. Concretamente Churchill hubiera sugerido el desembarco antes incluso que en Argelia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Lamentablemente para los rojos eso ha quedado clarito para los majaderos de la "memoria histérica" ; no hubo ningún otro saqueo hasta que volvieron a gobernar con Isidoro al frente y el corrupto y criminal R78



¿Entonces segun usted la fortuna de la familia Franco se amaso sin ningun tipo de abuso de poder?


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Los comunistas se habrian hecho con el poder, ya que los socialistas eran unos flanders y los rusos ya habían infiltrado todo el frente popular despues de levantarles todo el oro del Banco de España a cambio de chatarra de la primera guerra mundial, por lo que España, vendría a ser en las decadas siguientes, una Cuba, Venezuela o Rumania, elige la que mejor te parezca.



De acuerdo salvo en lo del material bélico. No era chatarra de la PGM sino armamento muy competitivo de los años 1930, el unico sector donde el comunismo logró éxito.


----------



## El Caga Chele (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...



Lo peor es que debes tener 50 años y en verdad crees todas las estupideces que escribes.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Que este país no estaría roto, sino al contrario... seríamos más que Francia, Alemania o los putos piratas ingleses... no tengo duda ninguna de ello. Nuestros problemas habríamos tenido en el plano político pero al final, la gente arreglamos lo que los putos políticos rompen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... ya que os gusta tanto el tuister;



Bonita frase, pero no hay ninguna prueba de que Hitler dijera esas palabras, en cambio sí que hay múltiples testimonios de que consideraba a los españoles como " vagos de sangre mora "

Siento la decepción, pero pretender que un centroeuropeo tenga en consideración a un mediterráneo es no tener ni puta idea de nada. Nos consideran como nosotros a los caribeños, mucha fiestuqui, mucho cachondeo pero a la hora de trabajar, unos vagos buenos para nada.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por cierto, no creo que se hubiese disgregado como pais, porque en mi opinion los 40 años de dictadura crearon un caldo de cultivo que ha dado lugar a un proceso de ebullicion de los movimientos independentistas. En ese aspecto, pienso que tras una epoca de mucha convulsion politica, la republica se habria acabado aceptando tambien por los movimientos nacionalistas, aunque obviamente con un modelo de estado diferente. Probablemente hoy en dia la republica habria derivado hacia un modelo confederal.
> 
> De todos modos, incluso sin Cataluña y el Pais Vasco, pienso que hubiera sido un pais mejor que el actual.



Pues yo creo que sería prácticamente igual. Tras la visita de Eisenhower España entró de lleno en sistema económico capitalista burgués.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Una tirania sovietica con el robo estatal de toda propiedad, colectivización en sovjoses y koljoses, aniquilación brusca de la identidad nacional y religiosa.
> 
> A partir de 1941 solo Dios sabe lo que podría haber pasado.



¿Y la iglesia catolica se habria tenido que convertir en ortodoxa?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Pues yo creo que sería prácticamente igual. Tras la visita de Eisenhower España entró de lleno en sistema económico capitalista burgués.



Puede ser, pero quizas Eisenhower no hubiese venido de visita.


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Tiempos y situaciones diferentes. Los aliados no hubieran permitido el control del estrecho por un aliado de Moscú. Concretamente Churchill hubiera sugerido el desembarco antes incluso que en Argelia.



Cuba esta enfrente de la costa de Florida y en plena ruta al Caribe. Y los yanquis tuvieron que tragar. Churchill hubiera tenido que tragar porque los laboristas mas rojos hubieran protegido a la república sovietica ibérica.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Veo que gana la opcion de que se romperia España, el gran temor o la gran excusa de los eternos salvapatrias.


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Y la iglesia catolica se habria tenido que convertir en ortodoxa?



Los comunistas eran ateos y persiguieron salvajemente a la iglesia ortodoxa en los años 1920-30. Solo la toleraron durante la SGM para incentivar el nacionalismo ruso, y después la mantuvieron muy controlada.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Los comunistas eran ateos y persiguieron salvajemente a la iglesia ortodoxa en los años 1920-30. Solo la toleraron durante la SGM para incentivar el nacionalismo ruso, y después la mantuvieron muy controlada.



Pero nunca llego a desaparecer.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (9 Ene 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si quieres saberlo, solo tienes que mirar cómo fue Francia o Alemania a partir de 1945.



O como era la RDA en 1991, 16 años después de muerto Franco.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

En el fondo España nunca ha existido como tal, de hecho antiguamente se hablaba de las Españas.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Bonita frase, pero no hay ninguna prueba de que Hitler dijera esas palabras, en cambio sí que hay múltiples testimonios de que consideraba a los españoles como " vagos de sangre mora "
> 
> Siento la decepción, pero pretender que un centroeuropeo tenga en consideración a un mediterráneo es no tener ni puta idea de nada



Tampoco es verdad eso. Admiraba machismo a Mussolini la Italia fascista al imperio romano a la Grecia clásica y reconoció la reconquista española. 

Me da pereza, Busca en el foro rula un video de un discurso de Hitler en el Reichstag titulado que es Europa. donde viene a decir que los germanos son los herederos de Grecia y Roma.

Obviamente en su teoría la raza aria era la superior pero eso no quiere decir que despreciara a todas las demás


----------



## klopec (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Entonces segun usted la fortuna de la familia Franco se amaso sin ningun tipo de abuso de poder?



A que fortuna se refiere ? Porque la fortuna de la familia Franco ( que no del Caudillo ) se multiplica a la muerte del Caudillo.

Y la supuesta fortuna de Franco, el mito creado por la chusma de Viñas, Soler y demás majaderos, ya ha sido suficientemente desmontada en estos foros.

Que me venga hablando a estas alturas del café o del Pazo de Meiras demuestra que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla.

Compare, por ejemplo, con la fortuna de Isidoro o de ZP, por ejemplo.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En el fondo España nunca ha existido como tal, de hecho antiguamente se hablaba de las Españas.



Esa teoría es una chorrada, España es Hispania y existe ese concepto desde la colonización fenicia. Te estancas en la visión medieval a conveniencia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


> A que fortuna se refiere ? Porque la fortuna de la familia Franco ( que no del Caudillo ) se multiplica a la muerte del Caudillo.
> 
> Y la supuesta fortuna de Franco, el mito creado por la chusma de Viñas, Soler y demás majaderos, ya ha sido suficientemente desmontada en estos foros.
> 
> ...



¿Me esta usted diciendo que si los Franco llevan toda la vida viviendo de las rentas no fue gracias a Franco?


----------



## Silverado72 (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En el fondo España nunca ha existido como tal, de hecho antiguamente se hablaba de las Españas.



Claro, claro, y por eso Nueva España era Nuevas Españas...oh wait!
Claro que a veces se decia las Españas, porque se estaban integrando, incluyendo a Portugal. Pero integradas son una, que era el objetivo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Esa teoría es una chorrada, España es Hispania y existe ese concepto desde la colonización fenicia. Te estancas en la visión medieval a conveniencia.



Es que antes de la edad media, ya me dira usted que carallo era Hispania sino una provincia romana.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Tampoco es verdad eso. Admiraba machismo a Mussolini la Italia fascista al imperio romano a la Grecia clásica y reconoció la reconquista española.
> 
> Me da pereza, Busca en el foro rula un video de un discurso de Hitler en el Reichstag titulado que es Europa. donde viene a decir que los germanos son los herederos de Grecia y Roma.
> 
> Obviamente en su teoría la raza aria era la superior pero eso no quiere decir que despreciara a todas las demás



Admiraba el fascismo italiano, y a Mussolini al principio. Luego lo tachó de cobarde.
No creo que admirase mucho la Reconquista cuando se refería a Isabel la Católica como "la mayor ramera de la Historia"


----------



## Orooo (9 Ene 2022)

Que no tendriamos carreteras tan anchas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Claro, claro, y por eso Nueva España era Nuevas Españas...oh wait!
> Claro que a veces se decia las Españas, porque se estaban integrando, incluyendo a Portugal. Pero integradas son una, que era el objetivo.





> Eran los reinos de Galicia, Principado de Asturias, Reino de Navarra, Reino de Aragón, Principado de Cataluña, Reino de León, Reino de Castilla la Vieja, Reino de Castilla la Nueva, Reino de Valencia, Reino de Sevilla, Reino de Córdoba, Reino de Jaén, Reino de Murcia y Reino de Granada.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Cuba esta enfrente de la costa de Florida y en plena ruta al Caribe. Y los yanquis tuvieron que tragar. Churchill hubiera tenido que tragar porque los laboristas mas rojos hubieran protegido a la república sovietica ibérica.



No te lo crees ni tú. El castrismo no se destapó como comunista hasta después de ganar la guerra. Los laboristas británicos pintaban entre cero y coma cero tras los tratados de Postdam.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Lo que digo medievalismo a conveniencia.


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que antes de la edad media, ya me dira usted que carallo era Hispania sino una provincia romana.



No exactamente, eran varias.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No exactamente, eran varias.


----------



## klopec (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Me esta usted diciendo que si los Franco llevan toda la vida viviendo de las rentas no fue gracias a Franco?



A que rentas se refiere ? Se refiere a que vivían del sueldo y posición de Caudillo ? Como la familia del Perro Sánchez, de los Borbones o la de Pepe Bono ? 

Tiene cuentas en Suiza, como el campechano ? No las han encontrado en 50 años ? 
Si en realidad hubieran "saqueado" como los rojos estaría escrito hasta en la souertas del Congreso. La realidad es que NO HAY NADA.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


> A que rentas se refiere ? Se refiere a que vivían del sueldo y posición de Caudillo ? Como la familia del Perro Sánchez, de los Borbones o la de Pepe Bono ?
> 
> Tiene cuentas en Suiza, como el campechano ? No las han encontrado en 50 años ?
> Si en realidad hubieran "saqueado" como los rojos estaría escrito hasta en la souertas del Congreso. La realidad es que NO HAY NADA.



O sea, que Franco vivia de su sueldo igualito que el rey emerito.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

A mi desde luego me suscita mucha curiosidad. Imaginese que hasta podria ser que luego hubiese multitud de nostalgicos, como sucede con la antigua Union Sovietica, o la antigua Yugoslavia.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Lo dudo mucho, Rusia no tenia capacidad para defender un territorio tan alejado, su flota era de risa y no tenían aun misiles ni bombas atómicas.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi desde luego me suscita mucha curiosidad. Imaginese que hasta podria ser que luego hubiese multitud de nostalgicos, como sucede con la antigua Union Sovietica, o la antigua Yugoslavia.



Si es por nostálgicos de la republica y el frente popular andamos sobrados.


----------



## Palpatine (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...



VIVA FRANCO HIJO DE PUTA


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Si es por nostálgicos de la republica y el frente popular andamos sobrados.



No tanto, republicanos de verdad en este pais hay pocos, de boquilla si que hay muchos.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Admiraba el fascismo italiano, y a Mussolini al principio. Luego lo tachó de cobarde.
> No creo que admirase mucho la Reconquista cuando se refería a Isabel la Católica como "la mayor ramera de la Historia"



Interesante dato, ¿Podrías documentarlo? Y también al final tachó a los mismos alemanes de mierdecillas que le habían fallado.


----------



## klopec (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> O sea, que Franco vivia de su sueldo igualito que el rey emerito.



Comparar al Caudillo austero y honesto con el traidor corrupto del Borbón es como comparar el Azor con el Fortuna.

De ahí saque conclusiones.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Tiempos y situaciones diferentes. Los aliados no hubieran permitido el control del estrecho por un aliado de Moscú. Concretamente Churchill hubiera sugerido el desembarco antes incluso que en Argelia.



Permitió EEUU un régimen comunista soviético a 100 kilómetros de su costa... Con la condición de paso libre por el Estrecho , cosa que a Stalin podía conceder sin demasiado aspaviento , se convierte España en Abania 2.


----------



## Genomito (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...




Sólo tienes que fijarte en los países del Este de Europa. No hace falta que te vayas a Cuba o Venezuela, sino Rumanía, por ejemplo. Tras caer el muro de Berlín, lo que el progresismo comunista mostró al mundo, fueron países atrasados.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Sólo tienes que fijarte en los países del Este de Europa. No hace falta que te vayas a Cuba o Venezuela, sino Rumanía, por ejemplo. Tras caer el muro de Berlín, lo que el progresismo comunista mostró al mundo, fueron países atrasados.



Pero insisto en que geopoliticamente hablando, no creo que España pudiese haber sido un caso comparable a los paises del este de Europa, y ya ni hablemos de Cuba o Venezuela, aunque obviamente puedo equivocarme.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y luego llego el saqueo de los vencedores.



Es lo que suelen hacer los vencedores. ¿ Te suena el caso de Roma con Hispania o las Galias? POr citar uno .


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Permitió EEUU un régimen comunista soviético a 100 kilómetros de su costa... Con la condición de paso libre por el Estrecho , cosa que a Stalin podía conceder sin demasiado aspaviento , se convierte España en Abania 2.



Amén de que para aquel entonces ya había misiles balísticos y bombas nucleares.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Es lo que suelen hacer los vencedores. ¿ Te suena el caso de Roma con Hispania o las Galias? POr citar uno .



Ya, pero esos al menos nunca lo escondieron.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Permitió EEUU un régimen comunista soviético a 100 kilómetros de su costa... Con la condición de paso libre por el Estrecho , cosa que a Stalin podía conceder sin demasiado aspaviento , se convierte España en Abania 2.



No le quedaba otra, era eso o la tercera guerra mundial.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Ya, pero esos al menos nunca lo escondieron.



Que manía tienes con mezclar cosas incomparables. Toda ocupación va precedida de saqueo, el último que padecimos en España a manos de las tropas napoleónicas. En las guerras civiles en ninguna ningún bando reconoce saqueos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Que manía tienes con mezclar cosas incomparables. Toda ocupación va precedida de saqueo, el último que padecimos en España a manos de las tropas napoleónicas. En las guerras civiles en ninguna ningún bando reconoce saqueos.



Es que una cosa es el saqueo extranjero, y otra es que los saqueadores fuesen tambien españoles.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero insisto en que geopoliticamente hablando, no creo que España pudiese haber sido un caso comparable a los paises del este de Europa, y ya ni hablemos de Cuba o Venezuela, aunque obviamente puedo equivocarme.



En esto coincido contigo la republica aun siendo comandada por los comunistas caso de haber ganado la guerra no habría sido comunista. No lo habrían permitido los aliados.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


> *Comparar al Caudillo austero y honesto* con el traidor corrupto del Borbón es como comparar el Azor con el Fortuna.
> 
> De ahí saque conclusiones.



Se puede ser austero sin ser honesto.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que una cosa es el saqueo extranjero, y otra es que los saqueadores fuesen tambien españoles.



Obvio pero ningún bando en ninguna guerra civil reconoce saqueos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Comparar al Caudillo austero y honesto con el traidor corrupto del Borbón es como comparar el Azor con el Fortuna.
> 
> De ahí saque conclusiones.



Esta no sera abuela o bisabuela suya, por un casual:


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Se puede ser austero sin ser honesto.



Que Franco era austero es un mito. Le gustaban los percebes y las mariscadas como buen gallego. Lo que no era, era ostentoso. Tampoco hay que fliparse con Franco que si bien era un militar al desuso de entre los militares africanistas no era un alma cándida.


----------



## Marvelita (9 Ene 2022)

Realmente es elucubrar. 

La guerra civil iba a ocurrir si o si, en el congreso había personas que tenian problemas personales entre ellos. Cuando la derecha gano las eleciones, la izquierda mas radical y violenta quemo las calles y se paso de frenada; tanto que Azaña se vio bastante sobrepasado, hasta el punto de que, según se lee en algunos lados, casi preferia negociar con Franco que con gente como Compayns o el ala comunista del congreso.

Realmente lo que llevo a la mierda la republica fueron los comunistas que nunca pensaron en España como una democracia moderna; no aceptaban, casi como ahora, perder elecciones.

Realmente Franco y otros generales, no creo yo que quisieran reinstaurar un antiguo regimen, pero el pais realmente por la via politica no habia dios que le pusiera orden.

supongamos que no hubiera habido guerra, pudieron pasar dos cosas:

- España participaba como aliada en la segunda guerra mundial. En este caso, es posible que alemania hubiera intentado invadir España tras invadir Francia; pero se me antoja demasiado territorio y, realmente, no habría sido Aemania vs España, se habria unido portugal. La defensa habria sido una especie de guerra entre ejercitos pero tambien se habria unido la poblacion civil, como con la invasion de Francia. Dicen los expertos que invadir españa es muy dificil, y mas en aquella epoca que apenas habria caminos asfaltados.
De esto, quizas, españa habria sacado un cacho de alemania... poco mas.

- España se manitene neutral: pues habria sido mas o menos como con franco. España habria aportado materia prima, sobre todo, al bloque aliado. Se habria industrializado mas o menos de la misma forma que con franco: presas y pantanos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Obvio pero ningún bando en ninguna guerra civil reconoce saqueos.



En mi opinion esta mal utilizado el termino guerra civil española. La guerra de secesion americana si fue un ejemplo clasico de guerra civil. Pero en el caso de España, lo mas parecido a una guerra civil fueron las guerras carlistas. Mientras que lo del 36 fue un golpe de estado que salio mal y dio lugar a un enfrentamiento armado que duro tres años entre golpistas y defensores de una republica democratica.


----------



## StolenInnocence (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En mi opinion esta mal utilizado el termino guerra civil española. La guerra de secesion americana si fue un ejemplo clasico de guerra civil. Pero en el caso de España, lo mas parecido a una guerra civil fueron las guerras carlistas. Mientras que lo del 36 fue un golpe de estado que salio mal y dio lugar a un enfrentamiento armado que duro tres años entre golpistas y defensores de una republica democratica.



Que desembocó en guerra civil clásica, con sus ejércitos, sus frentes y todo eso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Ene 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> Realmente es elucubrar.
> 
> La guerra civil iba a ocurrir si o si, en el congreso había personas que tenian problemas personales entre ellos. Cuando la derecha gano las eleciones, la izquierda mas radical y violenta quemo las calles y se paso de frenada; tanto que Azaña se vio bastante sobrepasado, hasta el punto de que, según se lee en algunos lados, casi preferia negociar con Franco que con gente como Compayns o el ala comunista del congreso.
> 
> ...



No olvide usted que en un principio Franco aposto por tratar de instaurar una autarquia para evitar precisamente ingerencias externas, porque por encima de todo lo que mas le interesaba era salvaguardar su regimen y de paso su propio culo. Cosa que no tendria por que haber sucedido en caso de un triunfo republicano.


----------



## cebollo (9 Ene 2022)

Carrillo hubiera sido nuestro Ceacescu.


----------



## singladura (9 Ene 2022)

El lado de mi familia perdedora hubiera nadado en la abundancia y el lado de mi familia ganadora habría mordido el polvo. Pero sucedió a la inversa.
En honor a la verdad también yo habría sentido ese dolor por sufrir penalidades los del bando nacional en el caso de ser los vencidos. Y no es por simpatizar con las causas perdidas. Es que se sufrió mucha hambre en al posguerra


----------



## Genomito (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero insisto en que geopoliticamente hablando, *no creo que España pudiese haber sido un caso comparable a los paises del este* de Europa, y ya ni hablemos de Cuba o Venezuela, aunque obviamente puedo equivocarme.


----------



## Arthas98 (9 Ene 2022)

Los rojos hubieran hecho una revolución matando a todos los opositores tanto reales como imaginarios. Y después hubiera entra Hitler matando a todos los rojos y después los americanos hubieran entrado matando a los pocos que quedasen por colaboracionistas. España tendría muchísima menos población y nos hubiera costado muchísimo reconstruir el país porque estamos hablando de 1 guerra civil y dos invasiones extranjeras. Sería todo un puto solar.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (9 Ene 2022)

Que no existiríamos porque habrían conseguido ejecutar con éxito el genocidio que habían iniciado.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Interesante dato, ¿Podrías documentarlo? Y también al final tachó a los mismos alemanes de mierdecillas que le habían fallado.



Me has hecho trabajar, ahora no me salgas con cualquier chorrada que tú no puedas documentar, visto el nivel de exigencia que se me requiere.








La opinión de Hitler sobre los españoles: «moros y vagos» que adoran a una reina «ramera»


A pesar de que admiraba a los combatientes de la División Azul por su valentía, el «Führer» fue uno de los personajes que más aceptó la falsa Leyenda Negra propagada contra nuestro país



www.abc.es


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (9 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...



Aparentas ser como los dibujos del "CALIMERO" un polluelo que aún no ha salido del huevo y que todavía lleva el cascarón por sombrero.
Como a mi, los sabañones en los güebos me hacen andar como los vaqueros, me voy a permitir traerte a tierra, porque vas cual cometa arrastrada por ideologías desfasadas y con un sesgo a traidor, peligroso en estos tiempos que corren.

_Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado._
*¡¡¡ERAMOS LA 8 - 9 POTENCIA ECONÓMICA MUNDIAL. PELEANDONOS CON LOS YUGOSLAVOS!!!*

_Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos._
*ECONOMICAMENTE SERÍAMOS UNA VENEZUELA CON UN GOBIERNO CUBANO. SOCIALMENTE ESTARÍAMOS ENTRE LOS ALBANESES Y KOSOVARES, DÁNDONOS DE PUÑALADAS ENTRE NOSOTROS Y, LOS MÁS AFORTUNADOS PEGANDO TIROS EN EL MEDIO ORIENTE.*

_Pero sobre todo el franquismo nunca hubiese existido como tal, ni por supuesto se habria podido reinstaurar la monarquia, ni los borbones podrian seguir chupando del bote y riendose constantemente de todos los españoles._
*¡¡¡EL FRANQUISMO NUNCA HA EXISTIDO!!! Querrá referirte al "MOVIMIENTO", sistema que no pretendía perpetuarse ya que se "AUTODISOLVIÓ" tras las primeras elecciones del '76.*

_Seguirian existiendo los movimientos independentistas y separatistas, pero tambien pienso que se trataria de buscar verdaderas vias de entendimiento o de solucion de algun tipo, en lugar de lo que se ha hecho y se continua haciendo, huir hacia adelante y dejar que el problema politico se haya seguido complicando cada vez mas._
*¡¡¡DEPENDE DEL INTERÉS DE POTENCIAS EXTRANJERAS EN DESTRUIRNOS!!! Tenemos un caldo de cultivo propicio para la autodestrucción. Estudia un poco de historia y con la Primera República se responderá este punto.*

_Por otra parte, pienso que ETA nunca habria surgido como organizacion terrorista, y solo habria actuado quizas el GRAPO durante algunos años como las Brigadas Rojas en Italia._
*¡¡¡E.T.A. es un "MIX" creado entre C.I.A. La Jerarquía Eclesiástica (Jesuitas), Francia y Alemania!!! Hay conferencias de militares que estuvieron en el antiguo C.E.S.I.D. que explican como nos "ROBARON", por parte de los países antes citados, nuestro futuro convirtiéndonos en "LA CUBA EUROPEA" (camareros, limpiadoras, putas...).
A ver si eres capaz de identificar las cuatro fundaciones alemanas que financiaron a otros tantos partidos políticos españoles.*

_Personajes como Aznar y Rajoy no habrian pasado de la politica autonomica, y por supuesto un lameculos como Casado, o una lunatica como Ayuso nunca hubieran hecho carrera en politica._
*¡¡¡PUTOS TÍTERES COMO TODA LA PUTA CLASE POLÍTICA ACTUAL...TOOOODAAAAA!!!
Aquí, a parte de títeres son TRAIDORES.*

_En fin, que este pais habria sido muy diferente, y la forma de pensar tambien, al menos en lo relativo a lo que supuso el golpe de estado del 36, porque nadie se atreveria a justificarlo por muy ultraderechista que fuese._
*!!!LOS CATÓLICOS DEL '36 SOMOS LOS PURASANGRE DEL 2020. LOS CHEKISTAS DEL '36 SON/SERÁN LOS MOROS Y NEGROS QUE, DE MOMENTO, SOLO SE ENTRETIENEN VIOLANDO Y ROBANDO!!!*

_Y tambien pienso otra cosa, que en el 78 nos robaron la posibilidad de enmendarlo, y desde entonces, hemos vivido en un pais que no sabe ni que quiere ni hacia donde va, y por incercia, muchos de nosotros, supongo que tampoco._
*Esto ya se ha respondido en un punto anterior

CONCLUSIÓN*
Te recomiendo que, si te es imposible estudiar, al menos leas algo de historia, no tienes N.P.I. no solo del país en que has nacido sino, incluso, del tipo de carácter de la gente que lo habita. Que estemos apollardaos y sin rumbo no implica que ese sea nuestro "PERFIL SOCIAL". En el '31 comenzaron unas atrocidades que finalizaron en el '39 ¡¡¡Y LO QUE PASÓ DURANTE LOS TRES ÚLTIMOS AÑOS NO SE VIVIÓ NI EN LA II G.M.!!!

Y un apunte, para que espabiles, la situación que estamos viviendo (desde el '78 sin tirar más atrás) ha sido concebida fuera de nuestras fronteras. Lo que mis antepasados consiguieron con esfuerzo, trabajo y tesón, los putos y traidores de la casta política lo malvendieron, llevandonos a la actual ruina y miseria en la que nos encontramos.

*¡¡¡ESPAÑA UNIDA PROVOCA CAGARRINAS AL NORTE DE LOS PIRINEOS!!!*

Repito, estudia, lee y si te falta comprensión lectora dedícate al macramé o mejor,*¡¡¡MACHÁCATELA VIENDO LA FOTO DE STALIN!!! XICOMALO TE PUEDE PASAR UN BUEN REPORTAJE FOTOGRÁFICO DEL "CARNICERO DEL CAUCASO"*


----------



## circodelia2 (9 Ene 2022)

Pues que hubiera sucedido otra guerra civil, republicanos de derechas contra republicanos rojos, anarquistas contra comunistas que ya lo hicieron durante la contienda, rusos instalandose en la península y por tanto alemanes viniendo a zurrar rusos, los moros invadiendo ceuta y melilla. Franco no nos metió en la guerra mundial, qué hubieran hecho los republicanos? Dos contiendas una civil y otra mundial....un panorama sin fisuras. 
.....


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Ene 2022)

StolenInnocence dijo:


> Otro que inventa. Ni tengo twiter ni me gusta. Y sacas de contexto dicha frase, se está refiriendo al plan Félix.



Y UNA MIERDA voy a inventar!!! los que inventáis sois los llorones aqui y porque el calvo os deja... si no, estaríais todos en el tuister ese

_"Cuando cayó francia uno de los generales de hitler le propuso invadir españa y esta fue la respuesta de hitler:

Si hay un pueblo valiente en el mediterraneo ese es el español, no se puede entrar en españa si no es con el permiso de los españoles."











QUE OPINION TENIA HITLER DE LOS ESPAÑOLES - Foro Segunda Guerra Mundial






www.forosegundaguerra.com







https://www.teinteresa.es/espana/frases-Espana-conoces_0_1667233360.html


_
Que mierda me voy yo a poner a inventar NIÑO RATA... si no sabes de personajes historicos ni de historia ni de nada ¿para qué coño opinas?... tira a jugar al fornite ese o cascártela como un mono, que es lo único que sabéis hacer bueno, eso y obedecer.



HARLEY66 dijo:


> Bonita frase, pero no hay ninguna prueba de que Hitler dijera esas palabras, en cambio sí que hay múltiples testimonios de que consideraba a los españoles como " vagos de sangre mora "
> 
> Siento la decepción, pero pretender que un centroeuropeo tenga en consideración a un mediterráneo es no tener ni puta idea de nada. Nos consideran como nosotros a los caribeños, mucha fiestuqui, mucho cachondeo pero a la hora de trabajar, unos vagos buenos para nada.



Pero... ¿no eres tú el CATALINO ese borracho que ODIA a SU PAÍS por vete tu a saber que gilipolleces absurdas?

Tu* no tienes ningun derecho* a hablar de* TU PAÍS* por ramera-fúrcia y traidor... a la *chusma mierdepe-cagalina-anormal* PALOS EN LA CARA y humillaciones varias recibiendo el ODIO que procesáis hacia vuestro pueblo multiplicado por 1000 por tontos y ovejos uqe se creen todos cuentos de arcadia feliz que os han montado los ladrones de allí... de gandalucía del norte, por cierto.

... eso sí, de mierdependesssias y referendums choras NANÁI!!! *A joderse *y a recojer lo que habéis sembrado durante una década a lo largo de otra década* a hostia limpia con vosotros* -chusma- cada vez que salís de vuestro puto pueblo de mierda. Os las váis a tragar doblás, bueno... ya lleváis tragándolas doblás hace ya tiempo.

Será posible! que RECHACÉ de facto aquel subforo -nacionalismos- y me vienen detrás a tocar los webos... volveros a vuestra cloaca con la retardada esa al frente a soltar polleces ahí.


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Y UNA MIERDA voy a inventar!!! los que inventáis sois los llorones aqui y porque el calvo os deja... si no, estaríais todos en el tuister ese
> 
> _"Cuando cayó francia uno de los generales de hitler le propuso invadir españa y esta fue la respuesta de hitler:
> 
> ...



Cállate, gilipollas.


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Cállate, gilipollas.



Cállate tu, PUTA!

Besa la bandera de TU PAÍS;







El asco que os hemos cogido el resto de TU PAÍS ha sido ÚNICAMENTE por vuestra culpa... ahora os sentís ridículos como la niñata esta;



*TOOOOOOOOOOONTOS! que más tonto no se puede ser...*​
... que parece una zorra-cegata de Jaén por cierto. Más patéticos no se puede ser... los muy idiotas se creen y se quieren creer todas las gilipolleces que les han soltado los politicuchos ahí arriba... como si eso fuéra a ser bueno, TONTOS DEL CULO!

Anda y vuélvete a tu puta cloaca de subforo y que te den mucho por culo, BASTARDO!





¿Queréis odio?... pues odio váis a tener...





... cuadrilla de idiotas que se creen que están ahí, viendo el jurgol... PALURDOS! CUEVEROS!!!


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Cállate tu, PUTA!
> 
> Besa la bandera de TU PAÍS;
> 
> ...



que te pires, tronao


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (9 Ene 2022)

Habría estallado otra guerra civil entre ellos.


----------



## mecaweto (9 Ene 2022)

Que seríamos más parecidos a Francia que a Marruecos, no como ahora.


----------



## HaCHa (9 Ene 2022)

Las huellas del horror franquista: 10.000 esqueletos recuperados en 20 años


El forense Francisco Etxeberria calcula que podrán exhumarse otras 20.000 víctimas. Muchas fosas comunes son ya irrecuperables




elpais.com


----------



## rascachapas (9 Ene 2022)

Otro CM de la PSOE, al ignore


----------



## Felson (9 Ene 2022)

Que hubiera habido otras tres guerras civiles hasta que se llegara a un gran acuerdo, llamado Régimen del 78. El resto, sería lo mismo, o es historia. Lo único que hubiera pasado diferente, es que no habría habido algunos decenios de paz, trabajo y tranquilidad para la plebe, el pueblo... nosotros, la mayoría. Las bicicletas son para el verano, si no te las quitan o prohíben como se hace ahora. Si no, se hubiera hecho mucho antes. Eso que ganamos como seres humanos durante un tiempo, desde un punto de vista histórico. Desde un punto de vista individual, nada... nos da igual, ya ves dónde estamos y lo que estamos sufriendo y que será así para el resto de lo que nos quede de vida. Literalmente, han cortado de raíz la vida de millones de personas, físicamente y vitalmente. Lo otro, fue un oasis que ya muchos empiezan a añorar... y con razón.


----------



## circodelia2 (9 Ene 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Que seríamos más parecidos a Francia que a Marruecos, no como ahora.




Exacto Francia parece Marruecos, mecaweto.
....


----------



## SaintJust (9 Ene 2022)

No tendriamos un puto pantano. Habria una escasez de agua brutal. Nuestro PIB seria como mucho la mitad. Tadavia tendriamos gente sin saber leer y escribir.

Eso si, seriamos menos, porque los rojos hubieran hecho un genocidio.


----------



## Tusade (9 Ene 2022)

Seríamos una provincia soviética como Cuba. A ver si os creéis que el PSOE dirigido por el soviético Largo Caballero iba por la "libertad"...


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Ene 2022)

SaintJust dijo:


> No tendriamos un puto pantano. Habria una escasez de agua brutal. Nuestro PIB seria como mucho la mitad. Tadavia tendriamos gente sin saber leer y escribir.
> 
> Eso si, seriamos menos, porque los rojos hubieran hecho un genocidio.



Habriamos cumplido la Agenda 2030 con decadas de adelanto. Los franceses y alemanes, asombrados y estupefactos, dirían que les sacamos décadas de ventaja.


----------



## Galvani (10 Ene 2022)

Menuda idea, España roja y Francia, Alemania e Italia nacionalsocialista. Viendo cómo son ahora, no sé cómo estaríamos. Como dice uno, ya se encargaron de robar el oro porque sabían que era lo que trincarian.


----------



## Rome must fall (10 Ene 2022)

Difícil hacer conjeturas respecto a este tema, pero puestos a ello:

- La República escoraría rápidamente al centro para obtener ayuda económica de EEUU y apoyo comercial de su entorno más próximo. La influencia de la URSS se iría desinflando según terminaba la Guerra Mundial. 

- Los movimientos nacionalistas periféricos se identificarían más con la derecha y gozarían de menor popularidad. En general, la identidad española, o el nacionalismo español, estaría más arraigada, a lo Francia o Italia.

- Los movimientos culturales europeos de los 50, 60 y 70 tendrían un impacto mucho mayor en la escena española, generando manifestaciones artísticas y movimientos políticos más cercanos a los del continente. Entre otras cosas, hablaríamos mejor inglés. 

- En contra de lo que opinan algunos, supongo que muy influenciados por sus identidades políticas, ni veríamos una España a la cola de Europa ni una gran potencia que sobrepasase a ingleses, franceses y alemanes. España era lo que era y más allá de un pronto repunte económico al evitar la temprana autarquía franquista, seguiríamos siendo un país fuertemente estatista y relativamente alérgico al libre mercado. ¿Quizás nos habríamos librado de la reconversión industrial de los 80?

- España sería un país más liberal.


----------



## Howitzer (10 Ene 2022)

Si crees que el bando republicano hubiera implantado una "democracia" como la que había durante el periodo 1931-1936 (que no era una democracia plena ni muchísimo menos) las llevas claras. 

En la guerra civil ningún bando defendía la democracia. Por eso las democracias no apoyaron a ningún bando. Eso de que eran fascistas contra demócratas no cuela.

En el propio bando sublevado había generales republicanos, monárquicos, masones y de lo que menos había eran falangistas. Y dentro de los republicanos más de lo mismo. Lo que no había eran demócratas. Reducir un conflicto tan complejo a fascismo democracia como hacen muchos es de auténticos hijos de puta analfabetos. 

Y ya contestando a tu pregunta, de haber ganado la "republica" España hubiera chupado socialismo-comunismo durante mínimo 50 años. A diferencia de una dictadura de derechas autoritaria, las dictaduras socialistas/comunistas tienen elementos estéticos y culturales que cambian el país para siempre y lo hacen incompatible con la democracia. Ahí tienes el ejemplo de Cuba, China, Vietnam, Corea, y todas las ex repúblicas soviéticas de asia central. Son dictaduras que pueden durar siglos. Ahora mismo seríamos algo más parecido a Rumanía en nivel de vida.


----------



## Alexrc (10 Ene 2022)

Nos hubiéramos idea a mierda como país


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Ene 2022)

La primera y la tercera son derivadas.


----------



## BHAN83 (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...



Habriamos disfrutado de nivel de vida sovietico hasta 1991, y la guerra de Yugoslavia en lugar de en Yugoslavia hubiera ocurrido en la peninsula Iberica.


----------



## Zelofan (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es curioso, pero los fachas solo se agarran a eso de que este es un gran pais cuando les interesa. Si hubiesen ganado los republicanos, por lo visto ya no seria un gran pais.



Hombre hay una diferencia entre los que decían viva España y los que decían viva la URSS con pancarta gigante de Stalin en Madrid incluida.


----------



## Kabuterimon (10 Ene 2022)

Teniendo en cuenta que el bando belico no era republicano, si no comunista que es MUY distinto...pues seriamos Venezuela hace decadas pero peor.


----------



## lucasgrijander (10 Ene 2022)

Que seríamos Albania y tú no habrías nacido porque un 25% de la población habría sido exterminda por los rojos, como en Ukrania, como en Camboya, como en China.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (10 Ene 2022)

Una Expaña comunista podría haber cambiado las alianzas de la segunda guerra mundial, para empezar el enemigo último sería una URSS más poderosa, no la Alemania nazi.


----------



## El Caga Chele (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por cierto, no creo que se hubiese disgregado como pais, porque en mi opinion los 40 años de dictadura crearon un caldo de cultivo que ha dado lugar a un proceso de ebullicion de los movimientos independentistas. En ese aspecto, pienso que tras una epoca de mucha convulsion politica, la republica se habria acabado aceptando tambien por los movimientos nacionalistas, aunque obviamente con un modelo de estado diferente. Probablemente hoy en dia la republica habria derivado hacia un modelo confederal.
> 
> De todos modos, incluso sin Cataluña y el Pais Vasco, pienso que hubiera sido un pais mejor que el actual.



si claro, la culpa es de Franco y no de las Autonomias, que para el caso el unico que se opuso fue el unico franquista en el congreso Blas Piñar.


----------



## Tons of Fear (10 Ene 2022)

Lo mismo con 20 millones de habitantes menos.


----------



## AEM (10 Ene 2022)

querían instaurar la dictadura comunista al estilo URSS. Nuestro destino era Cuba 2.0


----------



## pepeleches (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.



Yo ahí tengo mis dudas bastante serias. Soy completamente anti cualquier tipo de tiranía o dictadura, y por supuesto incluyo el franquismo dentro. 

Pero la realidad es la que es; hasta el PSOE, supuestamente moderado (le gusta ahora presentarse así...) era entonces pro comunista, pero no en plan Yolanda Díaz sino en plan revolución de verdad. Lees lo que decían entonces en los periódicos y era de asustar. 

Pero es que a su izquierda los nacionalistas, los anarquistas, eran directamente pseudoterroristas. Coño, que estamos hablando de que la izquierda en una supuesta democracia tenía centros para detener y torturar, a mis ojos eso es increíble. O asesinar rivales políticos....

No podemos juzgar lo que pasaba entonces con nuestra perspectiva actual. Mi opinión es que si hubieran ganado la guerra, con todo el poder en sus manos, se habría intentado convertir el país al comunismo. Otra cosa es que dada nuestra situación geopolítica, cerquita de los pesos pesados de Europa y tan alejados de la URSS, se hubiera podido completar. 

Me temo que Franco fue la solución menos mala. De hecho, quizás si hubiera ganado la guerra y unos años después con el país ya pacificado (pongamos 5-10 años...) hubiera empezado un proceso de apertura para volver a la democracia poco a poco, podría considerarlo incluso un personaje positivo. 

Por mucho que me de repelús, la otra opción era muy muy muy nefasta. Si hicieron lo que hicieron en una democracia, no quiero ni imaginarme en una dictadura.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (10 Ene 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si quieres saberlo, solo tienes que mirar cómo fue Francia o Alemania a partir de 1945.



Mas bien a Rumanía o Cuba.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (10 Ene 2022)

No se sabe. Lo que sí se sabe por estar constatado es que la España franquista era 6 o 7 potencia mundial. La gente pagaba una casa con relativa comodidad, había seguridad, trabajo y no estaba todo lleno de NEGROS Y MARICONES DE MIERDA.


----------



## zirick (10 Ene 2022)

Seríamos como Venezuela pero sin petróleo, mucho más pobre y corrupta.


----------



## Menchi (10 Ene 2022)

Que seríamos la Argentina o la Brasil de Europa. Un país potencialmente puntero pero que se hunde poco a poco en su propia mierda.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (10 Ene 2022)

¿no había ya un hilo fantaseando con esto?cómo estaríamos hoy con una República roja?
Pues si no es así, debería crearse.

Pero ya os avanzo yo: 
Tendríamos al nieto de Negrin o Indalecio Prieto de Jefe de Estado, después de haber estado decenas de años en el cargo su padre y su abuelo.
Mercadonovich sería el economato del Régimen.
Las ligas las irían ganando alternativamente los equipos de las républicas más afines al Régimen.


----------



## Noega (10 Ene 2022)

Seriamos ALBANIA


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No olvide usted que en un principio Franco aposto por tratar de instaurar una autarquia para evitar precisamente ingerencias externas, porque por encima de todo lo que mas le interesaba era salvaguardar su regimen y de paso su propio culo. Cosa que no tendria por que haber sucedido en caso de un triunfo republicano.



Lo que tú llamas autarquía se llamó en realidad embargo. Porque los países que querían comerciar con la España de Franco, como fue el caso de Argentina, la España de Franco comerciaba con ellos. Se juzgan las relaciones comerciales de entonces desde la perspectiva de nuestros días, y como con todo lo demás eso es erróneo. Todos los países de entonces hasta los más liberales tenían un grado de proteccionismo en sus economías porque era lo lógico, y eso no los hacia autárquicos. Entre 1955 y 1970 España fue el segundo país del mundo con mayor crecimiento económico detrás de Japón.


----------



## meusac (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...



seríamos parecidos a Francia y tendríamos también problemas como tienen ellos


----------



## A.Daimiel (10 Ene 2022)

los asesinos comunistas habrían acabado con la democracia.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Ene 2022)

Si se hubiera vencido (cosa militarmente improbable), lo primero es que se habria instalado la dictadura del proletariado porque los que mas armas tenian, mas militantes y mas disciplina tenian eran las milicias del PCE. Obviamente anarquistas y socialistas se rebelarian, pero con la ayuda de la NKVD de Stalin se les exterminaria sin problemas mayores incluso cazando a sus lideres en el extranjero si huian.

En cuanto a los derechistas pues se haria lo tipico. Se darian carnets de comunista a cambio de pingues donaciones de patrimonio para disfrute de los mandamases comunistas, especialmente si eran en oro o cosas que se pudieran esconder en Suiza facilmente. Los que no, pues bueno, a la checa, tortura y ya se vería donde se le manda como mano de obra esclava.

Los milicianos comunistas eran de muy lejos la tropa mas disciplinada de la Republica y entretanto se habrian masticado a los anarcos y sociatas sin despeinarse, como se hizo en 1937 en Aragón y Barcelona, solo que esta vez a escala nacional. Se habria fusilado a todos los lideres politicos de izquierda no comunistas (pioletazos sanos por miles) y los que no a campos de trabajo hasta que se les olvide como se llaman. Las reacciones internacionales por las matanzas en España ni estan, ni se las esperaría, utilizando la influencia comunista en los paises europeos.

Obviamente todo con acuerdo, el placet y cuando no las directrices del Kremlin.

Luego ya con el poder controlado de forma omnimoda habria empezarian las purgas dentro del propio PCE, similar a la que se dio en el exilio en Moscú, aunque aqui cambiaría un poco la cosa y posiblemente Carillo y Pasionaria habrian sido fusilados en beneficio de la facción más prosovietica encabezada por Pepe Diaz y los mandos de las milicias comunistas, como Lister.

A efectos internacionales UK y Francia atenazados por los comunistas locales, no se atreverian a chistar demasiado, pero entrariamos en el pacto Molotov-Ribbentropp, por lo que cuando Alemania atacara francia, nosotros entrariamos por el sur, aunque por lo machacados que estariamos tras las guerras civiles y progromos politicos varios la cosa no pasaria la cosa de crear problemas en la zona de la vertiente francesa de los Pirineos para distraer tropas francesas. Quiza se intentaria un asalto a Gibraltar apoyados por los alemanes, pero eso ya queda mas dudoso por lo correoso que es el puto peñón, aunque quien sabe si con la gente de Skorzeny se podria arreglar el asunto. Una españa comunista aliada de Hitler seria un problemon, cerrando el estrecho y putificando el paso por el cantabrico. Aunque gustaria es poco probable que declararamos la guerra a Portugal.

Cuando Hitler hiciera la operación barbarroja obviamente pasariamos a ser enemigos de Hitler, pero no aliados de los otros que para variar nos la jugarian y Stalin nos dejaria tirados a cambio de suministros norteamericanos. Hitler consideraria invadirnos, por lo que no habria ya España y aprovecharia los nacionalismos de derechas vasco y catalan para escindir el pais en varias nacioncitas inofensivas. Acabariamos en otra guerra civil al intentar el gobierno comunista evitar la escisión, pero se encontraria con tropas alemanas apoyando a los nazionalistas locales y finalmente lo que quedara de España sería un protectorado alemán.

Seguramente se abriria un frente por Andalucia de los americanos tras desembarcar en Marruecos, pero dada la orografia de España, quedarian empantandos en Despeñaperros.

Al final seriamos un territorio de varios estados regionales devastado por 10 años de guerra y destruccion, abandonado por todos y con hambre y enfermedades.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (10 Ene 2022)

Pues teniendo en cuenta que Hitler y Stalin eran aliados, España habría invadido Francia por el sur en 1940 y tomado Argelia y Marruecos en nombre del socialismo.

Pero en 1941 habría sido invadida por Hitler a la vez que la URSS haciendo que la guerra durara más o que ganarán los nazis.


----------



## Mark_ (10 Ene 2022)

Si hubiesen ganado los republicanos España hubiera sido el paraíso en la tierra. 

No, en serio, seria la misma mierda que es o posiblemente peor aún.


----------



## Abc123CBA (10 Ene 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si quieres saberlo, solo tienes que mirar cómo fue Francia o Alemania a partir de 1945.



Más bien la Unión Soviética y la RDA.


----------



## Abc123CBA (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es curioso, pero los fachas solo se agarran a eso de que este es un gran pais cuando les interesa. Si hubiesen ganado los republicanos, por lo visto ya no seria un gran pais.



Sería una puta mierda como todo lo que toca el socialismo, tampoco es que fuese la gran cosa con el fascismo.


----------



## Oteador (10 Ene 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Si quieres saberlo, solo tienes que mirar cómo fue Francia o Alemania a partir de 1945.



O Italia. O Grecia. O Albania


----------



## Euron G. (10 Ene 2022)

¿Algún país comunista ha sido próspero y bueno para sus cuidadanos en el siglo XX? 

Poco más que añadir.


----------



## tururut12 (10 Ene 2022)

Hubiera sido una auténtica tragedia y un drama porque habría habido una nueva guerra civil entre los republicanos ya que los anarquistas ni los comunistas habían luchado para defender una Repúbica que consideraban burguesa sino para implantar su revolución. Y tras imponerse los comunistas y anarquistas, hubiera habido otra guerra civil entre ellos porque no se podían ni ver. Y para rematar seguro que España se huiera visto implicada en la II Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Redwill (10 Ene 2022)

Seriamos Rumania, saldriamos del comunismo aproximadamente al mismo tiempo que alemania y los demas paises del este.

Pues eso, seriamos un pais postcomunista pero sin ser alemanes, pues siendo argentina algo asi bananero, ya lo parecemos ahora asi que imaginaros


----------



## Kbkubito (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...



No confundas la República con el Soviet. No es lo mismo. No es ni parecido.

Habrían asesinado a todos los que no pensaban como ellos, y habrían convertido a España en una colonia de la unión Soviética.

Es lo que hicieron en TODOS los paises en los que la revolución del proletariado triunfó, y España no habría sido un caso diferente.

Franco se equivocó al dejar a tanto hijo de puta vivo.


----------



## perrasno (10 Ene 2022)

No me he leído el hilo, es más, tengo al op en el ignore. Pero diré: parecido a lo que pasó ganando los "hotros", es decir, fusilamientos de los elementos juzgados peligrosos para el régimen y, además, otra nueva guerra civil, esta vez entre socialistas, comunistas y anarcosindicalistas, que hubiera degenerado en cantonalismo y provocado el aniquilamiento completo de la izquierda socialdemócrata masona y de la Iglesia (incluyendo destrucción del patrimonio artístico y cultural católico, de su clero y de sus líderes políticos, si es que quedaba alguno todavía tras la priemra guerra civil). En 1940 nos habría invadido el Tercer Reich, provocando la entrada prematura de EEUU en la guerra para defender el estrecho y la invasión peninsular de los yanquis desde Tarifa. A nivel económico el país habría quedado totalmente arrasado pero habríamos entrado en el Plan Marshall y hoy estaríamos parecido a como estamos ahora porque seguiríamos gobernados por las mismas élites nacionales y locales, tan ignorantes e ineptas. Lol.


----------



## SLI (10 Ene 2022)

“La case obrera debe adueñarse del poder político, convencida de que la democracia es incompatible con el socialismo y, como el que tiene el poder no ha de entregarlo voluntariamente, por eso hay que ir a la Revolución”. Largo Caballero en un mitin en Linares, el 20 de enero de 1936.

“La transformación total del país no se puede hacer echando simplemente papeletas en las urnas. Estamos hartos de ensayos de democracia, que se implante en el país la nuestra”. En el Cinema Europa, el 10 de febrero de 1936.

“Si no nos permiten conquistar el poder con arreglo a la Constitución, tendremos que conquistarlo de otra manera”. Febrero de 1933.

“Quiero decirles a las derechas que, si triunfamos, colaboraremos con nuestros aliados. Pero, si triunfan las derechas, nuestra labor habrá de ser doble, colaborar con nuestros aliados dentro de la legalidad, pero tendremos que ir a la Guerra Civil declarada. Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros lo realizamos”. Escribió en “El Liberal”, el 20 de enero de 1936.

“No creemos en la democracia como valor absoluto. Tampoco creemos en la libertad”. En 1934, Ginebra.

“Hay que apoderarse del poder político, pero la revolución se hace violentamente: luchando y no con discursos". Congreso de las Juventudes Socialistas.

“El Partido socialista no es reformista, cuando ha habido necesidad de romper con la legalidad, sin ningún reparo y sin escrúpulo. El temperamento, la ideología y la educación de nuestro partido no son para ir al reformismo”. Discurso en el XIII Congreso del PSOE, en 1932, siendo Largo Caballero ministro de Trabajo y Previsión Social.

En “El Socialista", en 1933: “Se dirá: ¡Ah esa es la dictadura del proletariado! Pero ¿es que vivimos en una democracia? Pues ¿qué hay hoy, más que una dictadura de burgueses? Se nos ataca porque vamos contra la propiedad. Efectivamente. Vamos a echar abajo el régimen de propiedad privada. No ocultamos que vamos a la revolución social. ¿Cómo? (Una voz en el público: ‘Como en Rusia´). No nos asusta eso. Vamos, repito, hacía la revolución social… mucho dudo que se pueda conseguir el triunfo dentro de la legalidad. Y en tal caso, camaradas habrá que obtenerlo por la violencia… nosotros respondemos: vamos legalmente hacia la revolución de la sociedad. Pero si no queréis, haremos la revolución violentamente (Gran ovación). Eso dirán los enemigos, es excitar a la guerra civil… Pongámonos en la realidad. Hay una guerra civil… No nos ceguemos camaradas. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aún los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar. El 19 vamos a las urnas… Mas no olvidéis que los hechos nos llevarán a actos en que hemos de necesitar más energía y más decisión que para ir a las urnas. ¿Excitación al motín? No, simplemente decirle a la clase obrera que debe preparase… Tenemos que luchar, como sea, hasta que en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee no la bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino la bandera roja de la Revolución Socialista”.

“Si los socialistas son derrotados en las urnas, irán a la violencia, pues antes que el fascismo preferimos la anarquía y el caos”. 10 de febrero de 1936, en el Cinema Europa.

“Tenemos que recorrer un periodo de transición hasta el socialismo integral y ese periodo es la dictadura del proletariado, hacia la cual vamos”. 1 de noviembre 1933


Pues yo creo que no, que hubiésemos terminado muy mal.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (10 Ene 2022)

Los 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades han llegado tras la muerte de Franco.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> No confundas la República con el Soviet. No es lo mismo. No es ni parecido.
> 
> Habrían asesinado a todos los que no pensaban como ellos, y habrían convertido a España en una colonia de la unión Soviética.
> 
> ...



Con la ultima frase acaba de caer en una flagrante contradiccion con respecto a lo anterior.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Menos del 15% de votos piensan que hubiera sido un pais mejor en caso de salir vencedores los republicanos, lo cual indica que la gran mayoria de este foro considera que estuvo bien el golpe de estado del 36.

Y luego todavia habra quien se sorprenda de que existan movimientos separatistas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

A.Daimiel dijo:


> los asesinos comunistas habrían acabado con la democracia.



Porque los asesinos fascistas se encargaron de venir a salvarla, claro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Lo que tú llamas autarquía se llamó en realidad embargo. Porque los países que querían comerciar con la España de Franco, como fue el caso de Argentina, la España de Franco comerciaba con ellos. Se juzgan las relaciones comerciales de entonces desde la perspectiva de nuestros días, y como con todo lo demás eso es erróneo. Todos los países de entonces hasta los más liberales tenían un grado de proteccionismo en sus economías porque era lo lógico, y eso no los hacia autárquicos. Entre 1955 y 1970 España fue el segundo país del mundo con mayor crecimiento económico detrás de Japón.



Porque convencieron a Franco de que seguir con una politica economica basada en la autarquia seria la ruina definitiva del pais. Y es que no en todas partes existia un regimen que tenia miedo de abrirse al exterior tras la caida de Hitler y Mussolini.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Yo ahí tengo mis dudas bastante serias. Soy completamente anti cualquier tipo de tiranía o dictadura, y por supuesto incluyo el franquismo dentro.
> 
> Pero la realidad es la que es; hasta el PSOE, supuestamente moderado (le gusta ahora presentarse así...) era entonces pro comunista, pero no en plan Yolanda Díaz sino en plan revolución de verdad. Lees lo que decían entonces en los periódicos y era de asustar.
> 
> ...



Y eso que le daba repelus.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

El Caga Chele dijo:


> si claro, la culpa es de Franco y no de las Autonomias, que para el caso el unico que se opuso fue el unico franquista en el congreso Blas Piñar.



O sea que Franco dio un golpe de estado por culpa de las autonomias cuando todavia ni existia el estado autonomico.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Habriamos disfrutado de nivel de vida sovietico hasta 1991, y la guerra de Yugoslavia en lugar de en Yugoslavia hubiera ocurrido en la peninsula Iberica.



Es una posibilidad, la balcanizacion de la peninsula. Pero tengamos en cuenta que la guerra de los balcanes no fue debida a los movimientos separatistas sino a los unionistas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Hombre hay una diferencia entre los que decían viva España y los que decían viva la URSS con pancarta gigante de Stalin en Madrid incluida.



Los que decian viva España, luego decian bienvenido mister Marshall.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡EL FRANQUISMO NUNCA HA EXISTIDO!!! Querrá referirte al "MOVIMIENTO", sistema que no pretendía perpetuarse ya que se "AUTODISOLVIÓ" tras las primeras elecciones del '76.*



¿Usted realmente se cree esto que dice?


----------



## IgFarben (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...



El Eje habría invadido España con el apoyo de la mitad de españoles que apoyaron el alzamiento. 
Probablemente los alemanes e italianos hubiesen tomado Gibraltar, y de ahí la guerra en el Mediterráneo se les hubiese complicado a los británicos.
Aun así, ante una victoria aliada de la guerra, con España aun mas arrasada, los británicos hubiesen puesto a un Borbón en el trono, y hubiésemos sufrido una restauración 2.0 con sus mismos problemas y desordenes. De ahi, los militares hubiesen dado un golpe de estado etc etc.
España no seria como Italia, o como dice Zepequenhô como Francia o Alemania(y ojo que Francia se vio muy superada por crisis políticas y hasta estuvieron en riesgo de guerra civil), hubiésemos sido como Grecia.


----------



## Arthur69 (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...



Seríamos la Rumanía post Ciaucescu.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Genomito dijo:


>



No se si sabra usted que curiosamente la URSS fue el unico pais que apoyo publicamente a la republica española, asi no resulta de extrañar que se les rindiesen cierta clase de muestras de agradecimiento.

Por cierto, esta foto es de 1943 en la Gran Via de Madrid, a ver si le gusta mas:


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Usted realmente se cree esto que dice?



*¡¡¡CON ESA RESPUESTA ME CONFIRMAS QUE PODRÍA SER SU ABUELO!!!
Y SI, LO CREO POR HABERLO VIVIDO... Te recomiendo estudio y lectura independiente y lo más esencial ¡¡¡MIRA, OBSERVA Y ANALIZA!!!*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> El Eje habría invadido España con el apoyo de la mitad de españoles que apoyaron el alzamiento.
> Probablemente los alemanes e italianos hubiesen tomado Gibraltar, y de ahí la guerra en el Mediterráneo se les hubiese complicado a los británicos.
> Aun así, ante una victoria aliada de la guerra, con España aun mas arrasada, los británicos hubiesen puesto a un Borbón en el trono, y hubiésemos sufrido una restauración 2.0 con sus mismos problemas y desordenes. De ahi, los militares hubiesen dado un golpe de estado etc etc.
> España no seria como Italia, o como dice Zepequenhô como Francia o Alemania(y ojo que Francia se vio muy superada por crisis políticas y hasta estuvieron en riesgo de guerra civil), hubiésemos sido como Grecia.



Si el Eje hubiese invadido España, los aliados lo hubiesen tenido mas facil despues para realizar el gran desembarco aliado.

De hecho, si la republica hubiese apoyado al bando aliado, por puras razones geoestrategicas estos hubiesen ganado la guerra bastante antes, a menos que Hitler le hubiese hecho caso a Hess, y nunca hubiese invadido la Union Sovietica. En caso de optar por invadir España en lugar de la Union Sovietica, entonces no le niego que la cosa podria haber sido muy diferente.

Eso si, permitame formularle una pregunta a modo de reflexion, si los republicanos divididos y con poco apoyo internacional, lograron resistir tres años de guerra, cuantos hubiesen resistido los nacionales de no haber contado con el apoyo de los nazis y los fascistas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡CON ESA RESPUESTA ME CONFIRMAS QUE PODRÍA SER SU ABUELO!!!
> Y SI, LO CREO POR HABERLO VIVIDO... Te recomiendo estudio y lectura independiente y lo más esencial ¡¡¡MIRA, OBSERVA Y ANALIZA!!!*



Supongo que no me recomendara que lea a Pio Moa. Pero ahora en serio, ¿usted de verdad se cree que el regimen se autodisolvio por voluntad propia?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Seríamos la Rumanía post Ciaucescu.



Lo dice como si aqui no hubiese tambien gitanos a cascoporro, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Carrillo hubiera sido nuestro Ceacescu.



Ironias de la vida, al final acabo haciendose amigo de Fraga, y apoyando a la monarquia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Ahora que lo menciona, si la iglesia catolica hubiese apoyado a la republica, quizas no habria sucedido eso que usted dice.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Los rojos hubieran hecho una revolución matando a todos los opositores tanto reales como imaginarios. Y después hubiera entra Hitler matando a todos los rojos y después los americanos hubieran entrado matando a los pocos que quedasen por colaboracionistas. España tendría muchísima menos población y nos hubiera costado muchísimo reconstruir el país porque estamos hablando de 1 guerra civil y dos invasiones extranjeras. Sería todo un puto solar.



Pero quizas despues de todo eso, habria podido quedar un pais mejor.


----------



## IgFarben (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si el Eje hubiese invadido España, los aliados lo hubiesen tenido mas facil despues para realizar el gran desembarco aliado.
> 
> De hecho, si la republica hubiese apoyado al bando aliado, por puras razones geoestrategicas estos hubiesen ganado la guerra bastante antes, a menos que Hitler le hubiese hecho caso a Hess, y nunca hubiese invadido la Union Sovietica. En caso de optar por invadir España en lugar de la Union Sovietica, entonces no le niego que la cosa podria haber sido muy diferente.
> 
> Eso si, permitame formularle una pregunta a modo de reflexion, si los republicanos divididos y con poco apoyo internacional, lograron resistir tres años de guerra, cuantos hubiesen resistido los nacionales de no haber contado con el apoyo de los nazis y los fascistas.



Poco apoyo internacional la republica? Eso es un mito. Los soviéticos les entregaron mas armas y de mas calidad que las que Italia y Alemania entregaron a los nacionales. Los tanques y aviones que la URSS envió a la republica eran muchísimo mejores, a excepción de la aviación que tenia la Legión Cóndor. Además, la URSS mando miles de asesores, voluntarios etc. Los italianos mandaron al CTV, que bueno, hizo lo que hizo, y la Legión Cóndor, que si bien manejaba lo mejor de lo mejor en tecnología militar de la época, era una fuerza muy limitada en numero.
Si la Republica hubiese apoyado a los aliados, España hubiese caído en semanas, como cayo Francia, Polonia, Los Balcanes etc. Que te hace pensar que la Republica, arrasada por la guerra civil, con la mitad de la población en contra, sin municiones, ni alimentos, ni combustible, hubiese podido hacer frente a la Wehrmacht? 
Desembarcar en un pais como España hubiese sido como en Italia. Avances lentos, orografía muy complicada, con el agravante de que la red de infraestructuras de España era mucho mas precaria que la italiana. En España ejércitos casi completamente motorizados como el gringo, británico y canadiense, hubiesen pasado las de Caín. 
Los planes angloestadounidenses ante la tesitura de tumbar a Franco tras la guerra pasaban por poner de nuevo a los Borbones al timón. No lo hicieron porque no querían inestabilidades, sabían que Franco iba a mantener firme la nave, y un Borbón, pues eso, es un Borbón.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> Que no existiríamos porque habrían conseguido ejecutar con éxito el genocidio que habían iniciado.



Pero alguien tendria que quedar vivo, fijese que hasta en la Union Sovietica hubo gente que sobrevivio despues de la revolucion, y eso que Stalin tampoco se andaba con chiquitas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Pues que hubiera sucedido otra guerra civil, republicanos de derechas contra republicanos rojos, anarquistas contra comunistas que ya lo hicieron durante la contienda, rusos instalandose en la península y por tanto alemanes viniendo a zurrar rusos, los moros invadiendo ceuta y melilla. Franco no nos metió en la guerra mundial, qué hubieran hecho los republicanos? Dos contiendas una civil y otra mundial....un panorama sin fisuras.
> .....



Pero no me negara que suena entretenido, oiga. Por cierto, de haber ganado los republicanos, ¿existirian las bases yankis?


----------



## StolenInnocence (10 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Y UNA MIERDA voy a inventar!!! los que inventáis sois los llorones aqui y porque el calvo os deja... si no, estaríais todos en el tuister ese
> 
> _"Cuando cayó francia uno de los generales de hitler le propuso invadir españa y esta fue la respuesta de hitler:
> 
> ...



Otro faltón prepotente, sois como la marabunta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Habría estallado otra guerra civil entre ellos.



Y que hubiese pasado con los golpistas. Por ejemplo es sabido que Franco ya tenia preparado un plan de fuga con su familia por si acaso fracasaba completamente el alzamiento.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Que pretende usted insinuar con eso, caballero.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

mecaweto dijo:


> Que seríamos más parecidos a Francia que a Marruecos, no como ahora.



Por cierto, ¿las violaciones que cometieron los regulares moros fueron alguna vez investigadas por el regimen tras el final de la guerra?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Las huellas del horror franquista: 10.000 esqueletos recuperados en 20 años
> 
> 
> El forense Francisco Etxeberria calcula que podrán exhumarse otras 20.000 víctimas. Muchas fosas comunes son ya irrecuperables
> ...



Segundo pais del mundo con mayor numero de fosas comunes solo por detras de Camboya.


----------



## FOYETE (10 Ene 2022)

Si hubieran ganado la guerra se habrían puesto de acuerdo para formar un Gobierno? Lo dudo. La guerra habría continuado hasta la destrucción total.


----------



## FOYETE (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Segundo pais del mundo con mayor numero de fosas comunes solo por detras de Camboya.



Eso es totalmente falso


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Que hubiera habido otras tres guerras civiles hasta que se llegara a un gran acuerdo, llamado Régimen del 78. El resto, sería lo mismo, o es historia. Lo único que hubiera pasado diferente, es que no habría habido algunos decenios de paz, trabajo y tranquilidad para la plebe, el pueblo... nosotros, la mayoría. Las bicicletas son para el verano, si no te las quitan o prohíben como se hace ahora. Si no, se hubiera hecho mucho antes. Eso que ganamos como seres humanos durante un tiempo, desde un punto de vista histórico. Desde un punto de vista individual, nada... nos da igual, ya ves dónde estamos y lo que estamos sufriendo y que será así para el resto de lo que nos quede de vida. Literalmente, han cortado de raíz la vida de millones de personas, físicamente y vitalmente. Lo otro, fue un oasis que ya muchos empiezan a añorar... y con razón.



O sea que gracias a la guerra civil se logro, paz, trabajo y tranquilidad. Pues entonces a que estamos esperando para que se produzca otra, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

SaintJust dijo:


> No tendriamos un puto pantano. Habria una escasez de agua brutal. Nuestro PIB seria como mucho la mitad. Tadavia tendriamos gente sin saber leer y escribir.
> 
> Eso si, seriamos menos, porque los rojos hubieran hecho un genocidio.



Interesante eso que apunta, porque seguramente habria menos pantanos, pero por otro lado, probablemente nunca se habrian acabado privatizando las electricas.


----------



## JyQ (10 Ene 2022)

La opción, como creen algunos aquí, no era una república liberal como en Francia o Alemania, la única alternativa al franquismo era una dictadura prosoviética, como anunciaban a bombo y platillo en sus intenciones las izquierdas españolas, que aquí siempre han sido unos pájaros golpistas y totalitarios de cuidado.

Hubiese sido una dictadura del hambre y la represión más extrema, al más puro estilo coreano.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> *Seríamos una provincia soviética como Cuba. *A ver si os creéis que el PSOE dirigido por el soviético Largo Caballero iba por la "libertad"...



Pero en ese caso follariamos mucho mas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Menuda idea, España roja y Francia, Alemania e Italia nacionalsocialista. Viendo cómo son ahora, no sé cómo estaríamos. Como dice uno, ya se encargaron de robar el oro porque sabían que era lo que trincarian.



Claro, porque de haberse quedado el oro en manos de Franco, se dedicaria a destinarlo a obras de caridad.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Rome must fall dijo:


> Difícil hacer conjeturas respecto a este tema, pero puestos a ello:
> 
> - La República escoraría rápidamente al centro para obtener ayuda económica de EEUU y apoyo comercial de su entorno más próximo. La influencia de la URSS se iría desinflando según terminaba la Guerra Mundial.
> 
> ...



Me parece una muy buena conjetura.


----------



## rejon (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Claro, porque de haberse quedado el oro en manos de Franco, se dedicaria a destinarlo a obras de caridad.



Claro el mejor destino es robarlo como hicieron...nos ha joio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Si crees que el bando republicano hubiera implantado una "democracia" como la que había durante el periodo 1931-1936 (que no era una democracia plena ni muchísimo menos) las llevas claras.
> 
> *En la guerra civil ningún bando defendía la democracia.* Por eso las democracias no apoyaron a ningún bando. Eso de que eran fascistas contra demócratas no cuela.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, si usted estuviese a favor de defender la democracia, a que bando hubiese apoyado como mal menor.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si el Eje hubiese invadido España, los aliados lo hubiesen tenido mas facil despues para realizar el gran desembarco aliado.
> 
> De hecho, si la republica hubiese apoyado al bando aliado, por puras razones geoestrategicas estos hubiesen ganado la guerra bastante antes, a menos que Hitler le hubiese hecho caso a Hess, y nunca hubiese invadido la Union Sovietica. En caso de optar por invadir España en lugar de la Union Sovietica, entonces no le niego que la cosa podria haber sido muy diferente.
> 
> Eso si, permitame formularle una pregunta a modo de reflexion, si los republicanos divididos y con poco apoyo internacional, lograron resistir tres años de guerra, cuantos hubiesen resistido los nacionales de no haber contado con el apoyo de los nazis y los fascistas.



Te voy a contestar por partida doble utilizando este post
*1º PÍO MOA MILITÓ EN EL GRAPO Y FUE ENCARCELADO POR TERRORISTA* Luego Facha, Facha que se diga no era. Y, si cambió de bando, por algo sería.

*2º LOS ALIADOS SE POSICIONARON JUNTO A FRANCO.*
Sabían lo que les repercutiría el apoyo al Frente Popular (IMPORTANTE, CONFUNDES "LA REPÚBLICA" CON "FRENTE POPULAR") -Hay que estudiar un poco de historia-.

El mundo se rige por "GENTE" de la que no tenemos N.P.I. de su existencia. La misma que actualmente nos está llevando a la Puta Mierda.

Si los aliados, como ingenuamente comentas, hubiesen apoyado al Frente Popular tendrían, lo que a la postre fue el Telón de Acero,en el patio trasero de "SU ZONA NO COMUNISTA".
Si los aliados hubiesen querido evitar "El Alzamiento" solo tendrían que haber impedido el paso de las tropas africanistas por el estrecho utilizando a Gibraltar. Ya que "El gobierno legítimo de la República" era el Frente Popular, una intervención de Ingleses y Americanos hubiese frustrado el traslado de dichas tropas y el posterior avance en el territorio nacional. ¡¡¡Y NI LO HICIERON NI QUISIERON!!!

Ves el mundo como te lo presenta la tele, algún familiar adoctrinado o el grupo de tasqueo que habla sin saber lo que dicen. Eres libre de escoger la doctrina que quieras, el problema es que ¡¡¡PARA CIERTAS EDADES (como la mía) TU IGNORANCIA DENOTA UN FUTURO YA VIVIDO Y QUE TERMINO DE MANERA VIOLENTA!!!

A Franco le vinieron a visitar Jefes de Estado y Gobierno de todo el mundo. 2 presidentes de los EE.UU. De Gaulle le concedió la Legión de Honor, En el Mundo Árabe eramos una potencia mediadora y todos los mandatarios nos respetaban. Ahora somo la puta que le limpia a lengüetazos la polla a los países que nos dan por el culo. ¡¡¡Y ESO NADIE TE LO CUENTA!!!

Y dos referencias personales
My abuelo fue Guardia de Asalto desde el '32 hasta el '39. Cuando entró Carrillo (su anterior jefe) en España casi se le revienta la carótida del sofoco *(Estudia el episodio de Casas Viejas en Cádiz)*. Pero nunca habló de los tiempos pasados. De eso me enteré más tarde.
Fui comunista a finales de los '70, delegado de curso en mi facultad y tras lo vivido a la llegada de la mafia de la izmierda. se me cayó la cera de los ojos (algo parecido a Pío Moa)

Lo que estamos viviendo en estos momentos es un "NEOCOMUNISMO". Si te va la marcha continúa por este sendero. ¡¡¡PERO CUÍDATE, ES PELIGROSO Y, LOS "COMMIS" SUELEN TENER "DEBILIDAD POR LAS PURGAS"!!!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Alexrc dijo:


> Nos hubiéramos idea a mierda como país



Entonces eso querra decir que la unica manera de que el pais no se vaya a la mierda, seria provocando otra guerra civil.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Y del matrimonio gay ya ni hablemos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que el bando belico no era republicano, si no comunista que es MUY distinto...pues seriamos Venezuela hace decadas pero peor.



Le recuerdo que hace decadas muchos españoles emigraban a Venezuela.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Una Expaña comunista podría haber cambiado las alianzas de la segunda guerra mundial, para empezar el enemigo último sería una URSS más poderosa, no la Alemania nazi.



O los aliados verian en España un aliado clave como la URSS para derrotar a Hitler.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> Lo mismo con 20 millones de habitantes menos.



Pues yo pienso que con 20 millones de habitantes menos estariamos mejor.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> No se sabe. Lo que sí se sabe por estar constatado es que la España franquista era 6 o 7 potencia mundial. La gente pagaba una casa con relativa comodidad, había seguridad, trabajo y no estaba todo lleno de NEGROS Y MARICONES DE MIERDA.



Y de ser asi, entonces expliqueme usted por que se termino el regimen.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Seríamos como Venezuela pero sin petróleo, mucho más pobre y corrupta.



Se refiere a antes o despues del chavismo, porque digo yo que si el chavismo alcanzo el poder democraticamente, seria por alguna razon.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Que seríamos la Argentina o la Brasil de Europa. Un país potencialmente puntero pero que se hunde poco a poco en su propia mierda.



Yo creo que a USA nunca le ha interesado que Argentina y Brasil sean grandes potencias economicas, porque asi controlan mejor el continente.


----------



## Alexrc (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Entonces eso querra decir que la unica manera de que el pais no se vaya a la mierda, seria provocando otra guerra civil.



Eso ahora sería inviable. Está todo en vías desaparecer mediante la plandemia y el invento del cambio climático.


----------



## El Exterminador (10 Ene 2022)

Sería seguramente un país menos Paco y castuzo...solo por eso, valdría la pena(y no tener que aguantar a los bobones)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Algún país comunista ha sido próspero y bueno para sus cuidadanos en el siglo XX?
> 
> Poco más que añadir.



Esto es algo que se repite muchas veces. Pero que pasaria si el comunismo hubiese triunfado ya. ¿Usted cree que a los ricos les interesaria que triunfase el comunismo?


----------



## StolenInnocence (10 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Me has hecho trabajar, ahora no me salgas con cualquier chorrada que tú no puedas documentar, visto el nivel de exigencia que se me requiere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias intentaré buscar una fuente mas cercana al original.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Eso es totalmente falso



Lleva usted razon, seria mas correcto decir de Europa, solo por detras de la antigua Yugoslavia. En el mundo hay otros casos igual o peores, como Camboya, Vietnam, Irak, etc..., reconocidas democracias como todo el mundo sabe.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> La opción, como creen algunos aquí, no era una república liberal como en Francia o Alemania, la única alternativa al franquismo era una dictadura prosoviética, como anunciaban a bombo y platillo en sus intenciones las izquierdas españolas, que aquí siempre han sido unos pájaros golpistas y totalitarios de cuidado.
> 
> Hubiese sido una dictadura del hambre y la represión más extrema, al más puro estilo coreano.



¿Tambien durante 40 años?


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (10 Ene 2022)

Los republicanos y los fascistas integrados en el estado ganaron la guerra civil contra el pueblo


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Claro el mejor destino es robarlo como hicieron...nos ha joio.



Como se puede robar las reservas de oro de un pais por parte de su gobierno legitimo. O es que usted considera que lo suyo habria sido dejar las reservas de oro en manos de unos golpistas.

Se lo voy a plantear de otra forma. Que hubiese sucedido de haber triunfado el 23-F, ¿habria que dejar entonces las reservas de oro del pais en manos de Tejero?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Los republicanos y los fascistas integrados en el estado ganaron la guerra civil contra el pueblo



Expliquese por no lo he acabado de entender.


----------



## Galvani (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Claro, porque de haberse quedado el oro en manos de Franco, se dedicaria a destinarlo a obras de caridad.



Jaja, ¿tu dame la pasta que yo la guardo verdad? Pero como dices semejante chorrada... El hecho es que se lo llevaron y eso se ha perdido no te jode.


----------



## Excovid (10 Ene 2022)

Pobrecita república, entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

¿Que hubiese sido preferible, una republica bananera o esto otro?


----------



## Galvani (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Como se puede robar las reservas de oro de un pais por parte de su gobierno legitimo. O es que usted considera que lo suyo habria sido dejar las reservas de oro en manos de unos golpistas.
> 
> Se lo voy a plantear de otra forma. Que hubiese sucedido de haber triunfado el 23-F, ¿habria que dejar entonces las reservas de oro del pais en manos de Tejero?



No, escucha, el gobierno no. Unas personas del gobierno. Que detrás de todo hay gente. El oro se queda en el país. Que coño es eso de coger y llevárselo por el bien del país pero luego no vuelves a verlo claro... No digas tonterías.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No, escucha, el gobierno no. Unas personas del gobierno. Que detrás de todo hay gente. El oro se queda en el país. Que coño es eso de coger y llevárselo por el bien del país pero luego no vuelves a verlo claro... No digas tonterías.



Y a quien se lo dejas, ¿a los asaltantes?

O sea, que lo que tendria que haber hecho el gobierno republicano era decirle a Franco: tome usted señor todo el oro, y de paso hagale con el algun detalle a su señora.

Menudo chollo, pegas un golpe de estado, provocas una guerra civil, te haces con el poder por las bravas, y aun por encima te dan todo el oro del que cago el moro como premio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Ene 2022)

Yo me imagino a alguien que no sea de este pais viendo los resultados de esta encuesta, y me pregunto si no es para que se nos caiga la cara de verguenza.


----------



## JyQ (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Tambien durante 40 años?



Hasta su colapso como la URSS o hasta que encontrasen la forma de financiarse gracias al envío de esclavos a trabajar al extranjero, a los trabajos forzados internos, al robo de divisas, tráfico de armas, drogas (Corea del Norte), o gracias a la subvención de otra potencia más fuerte (Cuba antes) o a las remesas de los exiliados, al turismo sexual o a secas donde los extranjeros dejan su divisa para ver el lado amable y al mercado negro interno para los más pobres, siempre y cuando no des el cante (Cuba ahora, que ya no hay manutención por la jeta), lo típico que tienen que hacer los paisuchos anticapitalistas (y ojo, he elegido a propósito la palabra "anticapitalista") para poder sobrevivir.

Eso contando con que no hubiera nuevas guerras civiles.

Lo que tiene el fascismo es que aunque a priori siempre ha tendido a la autarquía y al anticapitalismo, a la postre no ve con malos ojos el capitalismo y el liberalismo, llega antes a la conclusión de que necesita empresarios para que el país no muera de hambre.

Aunque ambas son vomitivas, es la propia naturaleza de la ideología la que permite al fascismo (raza, identidad nacional) llegar antes a esa conclusión, ya que de entrada no pone al capitalismo como el enemigo supremo (si bien no lo ve con buenos ojos), sin embargo el socialismo o el comunismo (lucha de clases, anticapitalismo), las ideologías de izquierdas lo rechazan de pleno y navegan de por vida en el latrocinio a los demás o a su propio pueblo para poder tirar, la otra opción es el colapso o permitir el mercado negro.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Expliquese por no lo he acabado de entender.



Pues es muy sencillo, la guerra civil española no fue tal, fue una guerra del estado Español contra el pueblo, los unicos bandos fueron el estado y el pueblo, y por supuesto perdimos. .


----------



## circodelia2 (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero no me negara que suena entretenido, oiga. Por cierto, de haber ganado los republicanos, ¿existirian las bases yankis?




España es un enclave geoestratégico muy apetecible, en caso de haber ganado el frente popular es muy posible que la urss se hubiese interesado por la península, de haberse afianzado la derecha republicana pues seguramente formaria parte de la otan con sus correspondientes bases yanquis, es muy simplista pero no carente de lógica. 
....


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Ene 2022)

Nos robarian otros


----------



## Howitzer (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Una pregunta, si usted estuviese a favor de defender la democracia, a que bando hubiese apoyado como mal menor.



Creo que la respuesta se desliza explícitamente de mi comentario. 

Cualquiera de los bandos vencedores iba a implantar una dictadura. Pero en el caso que he dicho, es que una dictadura autoritaria nacionalista fácilmente transmuta en una democracia en cuanto muere el dictador o se le derroca. Tienes el ejemplo de España como lo tienes de Italia, Portugal, Grecia, Alemania y otros muchos países. 

Si en España hubiera triunfado una revolución comunista autóctona y genuina, que era básicamente lo que había en el 1936, ni tú ni yo ahora mismo podríamos estar posteando nuestra opiniones libremente en este foro. Y con total seguridad nuestro nivel de vida sería mucho menor. 

No se trata de defender la democracia. No es la panacea. En esos momentos había que ir con o contra España y yo lo hubiera tenido muy claro.


----------



## Walter Eucken (10 Ene 2022)

En España la historia "oficial" dice que Largo Caballero era un demócrata suizo. La guerra no vino porque sí, por puro capricho de un puñado de generales malotas.


----------



## Tusade (10 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero en ese caso follariamos mucho mas.



Y seríamos esclavos y pobres como ratas, y la frontera con África estaría en los Pirineos.

La igualdad del socialismo consiste en eso: en todo el mundo igual de pobre. Menos la casta soviética que vive igual que los reyes absolutistas, por supuesto.


----------



## Genomito (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No se si sabra usted que curiosamente la URSS fue el unico pais que apoyo publicamente a la republica española, asi *no resulta de extrañar que se les rindiesen cierta clase de muestras de agradecimiento.*
> 
> Por cierto, esta foto es de 1943 en la Gran Via de Madrid, a ver si le gusta mas:



"Cierta clase de agradecimientos" (Paracuellos del Jarama)








Gracias a la Alemania de entonoces, nos libramos del comunismo. No fue una ayuda desinteresada, la de Hitler, pero fue una ayuda. Aunque sea indirectamente, hay que agradecerle a Hitler que nos librara de la ruina y miseria comunista que sí padecieron los países del este de Europa.








Por cierto, lo del apoyo público de la URSS no fue gratuito. Los rogelios saqueásteis el Banco de España y os llevásteis todo el oro y demás activos en especie. ¿Ya no interesa hablar de apoyos externos?


----------



## Vivoenalemania (11 Ene 2022)

Podríamos ser un Polonia o Hungría mediterránea. El socialismo se cura pasando hambre de verdad . Es triste pero es así


----------



## Zelofan (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Claro, porque de haberse quedado el oro en manos de Franco, se dedicaria a destinarlo a obras de caridad.



Franco dejo a España con reservas de oro a su muerte, creo recordar que el 11º del mundo. Los rojos se llevaron la 4º mayor reserva de oro del mundo (los altos cargos, el pueblo a pasar hambre ). Ademas de coger el pais con 90% de deuda y dejarla en el 10%.

Veo que usted no sabe absolutamente nada solo las tipicas tonterias que nos enseñan de pequeños a todos.
Todo lo que dice tiene una simple respuesta pero das mucha pereza.


----------



## Zelofan (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y a quien se lo dejas, ¿a los asaltantes?
> 
> O sea, que lo que tendria que haber hecho el gobierno republicano era decirle a Franco: tome usted señor todo el oro, y de paso hagale con el algun detalle a su señora.
> 
> Menudo chollo, pegas un golpe de estado, provocas una guerra civil, te haces con el poder por las bravas, y aun por encima te dan todo el oro del que cago el moro como premio.



Eres mas mediocre de lo que pensaba. El oro sirve para NEGOCIAR, por que crees que se pasó hambre en los 40 ? NADIE nos vendia nada porque no teniamos con que pagar.
A ver si crees que el oro se lo queda Franco eso lo pensais los totalitarios, como te he dicho antes Franco llenó de vuelta las reservas de oro para el pais.

Los dirigentes socialistas pasaron un excelente exilio mientras su media españa pasaba mas hambre que el perro de un ciego.
Eres penoso y si ya tienes cierta edad vas a serlo el resto de tu vida.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y de ser asi, entonces expliqueme usted por que se termino el regimen.



Tan sencillo como que todo tiene un principio y un final. Si provoco ese final la masonada, USA o vaya usted a saber que, no hablo de lo que no sé.


----------



## gabrielo (11 Ene 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Que este país no estaría roto, sino al contrario... seríamos más que Francia, Alemania o los putos piratas ingleses... no tengo duda ninguna de ello. Nuestros problemas habríamos tenido en el plano político pero al final, la gente arreglamos lo que los putos políticos rompen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... ya que os gusta tanto el tuister;



en 1975 cuando murio franco éramos mas en pib que Inglaterra creo yo que tendríamos otros gobernantes mejores que tuvimos en algun momento seguramente si en los últimos 82 han pasado muchos gobiernos y el peor no a sido el de franco, posiblemente hoy estaríamos mejor seriamos un pais como la republica checa de ir a mas y no a menos y posiblemente estaríamos vacunados contra la progres como polacos y checos.


----------



## jaimegvr (11 Ene 2022)

EL 18 DE JULIO DE 1936 NO EXISTÍA DE HECHO LA REPUBLICA.
Por eso hubo el golpe del Ejercito, porque ya habia un vacío de poder. Reinaba la anarquía absoluta.


----------



## Doctorat (11 Ene 2022)

Que igual ya seríamos independientes


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (11 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> ¿Hemos salido de la pobreza?



Fuimos la 8a potencia del mundo con Franco


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es curioso, pero los fachas solo se agarran a eso de que este es un gran pais cuando les interesa. Si hubiesen ganado los republicanos, por lo visto ya no seria un gran pais.











Montoro admite que dijo ''que caiga España que ya la levantaremos nosotros''


"Que caiga España que ya la levantaremos nosotros". El ministro de Hacienda, Cristobal Montoro, ha admitido por fin que dirigió esta frase en mayo de 2010 a la diputada de Coalición Canaria (CC) Ana Oramas, antes del tijeretazo de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero. Entonces, CC, CiU y PNV facilitaron...



ecodiario.eleconomista.es


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (11 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Fuimos la 8a potencia del mundo con Franco



XDDDD


----------



## Komanche O_o (11 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Fuimos la 8a potencia del mundo con Franco



   
Qué payasos sois con vuestra industria PACO de sotanas


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (11 Ene 2022)

Seriamos una especia de Balcanes, pero mucho peor.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (11 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Qué payasos sois con vuestra industria PACO de sotanas



Los hechos son fascistas, las matematicas son fascistas, la realidad es fascista, asumelo y pegate un tiro, subnormal.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (11 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Qué payasos sois con vuestra industria PACO de sotanas



O sea que ahora los amados organismos internacionales de medición de datos se equivocan, joder, solo aciertan cuando dicen que en Cuba se dice bien.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (11 Ene 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> XDDDD



Buen dato.


----------



## Ultramontano (11 Ene 2022)

Como ejercicio de especulación, la clave está en ver que hubiese pasado al inicio de la segunda guerra mundial.

Seguramente en España se hubiese instalado un régimen prosoviético, nominalmente democrático (como todos los regímenes comunistas) con bastante influencia del socialismo y comunismo francés.

El delicado juego de poderes en Europa a finales de los 30 hace que sea bastante difícil predecir nada. El pacto germano-soviético y la invasión de Polonia por ambas potencias pilló por sorpresa a casi todas las fuerzas políticas europeas. 

Hay que recordar que durante el primer período de la guerra los partidos comunistas europeos y particularmente el francés, se alinearon contra la guerra que su país había declarado a Alemania siguiendo las consignas de Stalin.

Si el pacto germano soviético NO se hubiese producido, la guerra se hubiese retrasado unos años y es casi imposible saber que hubiese pasado.

Si el pacto germano soviético se hubiese dado igualmente, es posible que Francia no hubiese declarado la guerra a Alemania en septiembre del 39 y se hubiese buscado una solución negociada al asunto de los alemanes en Polonia, que era lo que pretendia Hitler. 
Recordemos que la declaración de guerra de Francia a Alemania se produjo bastantes horas después de la declaración de guerra británica y muy a regañadientes. Los políticos franceses no deseaban la guerra, pero se vieron obligados a entrar en ella para no verse en el futuro solos ante Alemania. El hecho de pensar que estaban rodeados de potenciales aliados de Alemania como la Italia de Mussolini y la España de Franco tal vez marcó su decisión.

Si Francia, igualmente hubiese declarado la guerra a Alemania, podemos suponer que los 2 primeros años de guerra hubiesen sido iguales. Tras la rendición de Francia, los políticos españoles se hubiesen visto sometidos a una presión enorme por parte alemana para entrar en la guerra. Franco pudo resistir esa presión por tener una visión muy clara de la situación, el mando totalmente centralizado en sus manos y por ser teóricamente aliado de los alemanes, y aún así fue casi milagroso que pudiese mantenerse al margen. Si los políticos de la "República popular española" no hubiesen aceptado entrar en guerra del lado de Alemania, la Wehrmacht hubiese entrado en España y llegado hasta Gibraltar, cerrando el estrecho a los británicos y obligando a los franceses a decidirse entre apoyar sin reservas a Alemania o perder sus colonias africanas. Si España se hubiese aliado con Alemania, lo mismo pero con menos destrucción.
Sea como fuere la guerra se hubiese puesto muy de caras a Alemania, y seguramente Rommel y los italianos hubiesen tomado Egipto, el canal de Suez y oriente medio. Tal vez hasta Turquía se hubiese metido en el eje. 

Es difícil predecir que hubiesen hecho USA y la URSS en esta situación. Y de ello se derivan infinitos escenarios.


A modo de resumen mi opinión es que evitar que España entrase en la guerra fue una hazaña casi milagrosa y que en cualquier otro escenario no se hubiese dado, y el resultado final hubiese sido una pérdida de soberanía en favor de los vencedores de la guerra, lo cual hubiese producido que el desarrollo industrial de España nunca hubiese alcanzado el nivel que alcanzó.


----------



## Kbkubito (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Con la ultima frase acaba de caer en una flagrante contradiccion con respecto a lo anterior.



No lo veo así.
A la guerra no se va a hacer amigos. Tendría que haber romanizado el pais,con esto me refiero a matar a todos los varones y preñar a todas las hembras. 
La mala hierba del bolchevismo hay que arrancarla de raíz. 
Craso error del follacapillas. Una pena que fuera católico practicante.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Franco dejo a España con reservas de oro a su muerte, creo recordar que el 11º del mundo. Los rojos se llevaron la 4º mayor reserva de oro del mundo (los altos cargos, el pueblo a pasar hambre ). Ademas de coger el pais con 90% de deuda y dejarla en el 10%.
> 
> Veo que usted no sabe absolutamente nada solo las tipicas tonterias que nos enseñan de pequeños a todos.
> Todo lo que dice tiene una simple respuesta pero das mucha pereza.



En ese caso le pregunto por que no continuo el regimen si España iba tan de maravilla y la gente estaba tan encantada.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Eres mas mediocre de lo que pensaba. El oro sirve para NEGOCIAR, por que crees que se pasó hambre en los 40 ? NADIE nos vendia nada porque no teniamos con que pagar.
> A ver si crees que el oro se lo queda Franco eso lo pensais los totalitarios, como te he dicho antes Franco llenó de vuelta las reservas de oro para el pais.
> 
> Los dirigentes socialistas pasaron un excelente exilio mientras su media españa pasaba mas hambre que el perro de un ciego.
> *Eres penoso y si ya tienes cierta edad vas a serlo el resto de tu vida.*



En eso ultimo tengo que darle toda la razon. Pero digame, que es lo que tendria entonces que haberse hecho, ¿entregarle las reservas de oro a los golpistas? Y en caso de que hubiese triunfado el 23-F, ¿tambien?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> "Cierta clase de agradecimientos" (Paracuellos del Jarama)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Estas usted diciendo entonces que el nazismo fue algo positivo para España? Ya que de ser asi, por que Franco tras la derrota de Hitler en la segunda guerra mundial, ya no quiso saber nada mas del nazismo y se entrego en brazos de los americanos. No estara usted tratando de insinuar que Franco era un cambiachaquetas de mierda. Y por otra parte, si Stalin era tan malo, como es que recibio todo el apoyo de los aliados para frenar a Hitler.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Y seríamos esclavos y pobres como ratas, y la frontera con África estaría en los Pirineos.
> 
> La igualdad del socialismo consiste en eso: en todo el mundo igual de pobre. Menos la casta soviética que vive igual que los reyes absolutistas, por supuesto.



Y en que consiste entonces el capitalismo, ¿en todo el mundo igual de rico?


----------



## Genomito (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Estas usted diciendo entonces que el nazismo fue algo positivo para España? Ya que de ser asi, por que Franco tras la derrota de Hitler en la segunda guerra mundial, ya no quiso saber nada mas del nazismo y se entrego en brazos de los americanos. No estara usted tratando de insinuar que Franco era un cambiachaquetas de mierda. Y por otra parte, si Stalin era tan malo, como es que recibio todo el apoyo de los aliados para frenar a Hitler.



Falacia del consecuente. "Yo no he dicho que el nazismo fue algo positivo para España". He dicho otra cosa. Cuando acabes la ESO, vuelves.








¿A qué no sabes quienes son? Te voy a dar una pista. Ahora gobiernan con un cambiachaquetas. ¿Te gusta más así?


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ene 2022)

Pues USA y los paises occidentales no hubieran permitido un pais comunista en el patio trasero de Europa, sobre todo después de la segunda guerra mundial. Por esa razon Franco supo adaptarse a esos nuevos tiempos y no solo sobrevivio sino que llego a ser bien visto por USA y aliados


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> Falacia del consecuente. "Yo no he dicho que el nazismo fue algo positivo para España". He dicho otra cosa. Cuando acabes la ESO, vuelves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero no dijo usted que gracias al nazismo nos habiamos librado del comunismo? ¿Eso entonces fue positivo o negativo? En que quedamos, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Howitzer dijo:


> Creo que la respuesta se desliza explícitamente de mi comentario.
> 
> Cualquiera de los bandos vencedores iba a implantar una dictadura. Pero en el caso que he dicho, es que una dictadura autoritaria nacionalista fácilmente transmuta en una democracia en cuanto muere el dictador o se le derroca. Tienes el ejemplo de España como lo tienes de Italia, Portugal, Grecia, Alemania y otros muchos países.
> 
> ...



En eso lleva usted mucha razon, tradicionalmente las dictaduras de izquierdas son derrocadas, mientras que las de derechas son sustituidas por transiciones democraticas.

Aunque si le soy sincero, a mi eso siempre me ha olido un poco a chamusquina.


----------



## Genomito (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Pero no dijo usted que gracias al nazismo nos habiamos librado del comunismo? ¿Eso entonces fue positivo o negativo? En que quedamos, oiga.



¿Dónde pone éso?. 

"Gracias a la Alemania de entonoces, nos libramos del comunismo. No fue una ayuda desinteresada, la de Hitler, pero fue una ayuda. Aunque sea indirectamente, hay que agradecerle a Hitler que nos librara de la ruina y miseria comunista que sí padecieron los países del este de Europa."

Deja de hacer el ridículo y acaba la ESO.

Éste es el nazismo que estás apoyando. Míralo bien y refléjate.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Genomito dijo:


> ¿Dónde pone éso?.
> 
> "*Gracias a la Alemania de entonoces, nos libramos del comunismo. *No fue una ayuda desinteresada, la de Hitler, pero fue una ayuda. Aunque sea indirectamente, hay que agradecerle a Hitler que nos librara de la ruina y miseria comunista que sí padecieron los países del este de Europa."
> 
> ...



Es que en la Alemania de entonces gobernaban los nazis, los del holocausto de seis millones de judios, no se si se acuerda.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> España es un enclave geoestratégico muy apetecible, en caso de haber ganado el frente popular es muy posible que la urss se hubiese interesado por la península, de haberse afianzado la derecha republicana pues seguramente formaria parte de la otan con sus correspondientes bases yanquis, es muy simplista pero no carente de lógica.
> ....



Yo creo que precisamente por ser un enclave geoestrategico tan importante, "el portaviones natural de Europa", como a veces se dice, y ante dicho conflicto de intereses entre ambos bloques, lo mas probable es que hubiese sido considerado territorio enteramente neutral, como por otra parte asi ha sido tradicionalmente España, bueno, salvo cuando Franco declaro la "no beligerancia".


----------



## Zelofan (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En ese caso le pregunto por que no continuo el regimen si España iba tan de maravilla y la gente estaba tan encantada.



Sin Franco el franquismo no tiene sentido por eso hasta que no murió de viejo no terminó.
El regimen hubierea continuado con Carrero Blanco que tenia preparada una transicion con pocos partidos dejando fuera los separatismos, comunistas y socialistas marxistas ( recordemos que el psoe hasta que felipe gonzalez no elimina el ala marxista del partido y abandona esas ideas nadie le votaba, luego se presentó como nuevo y respetuoso con la ley).
Y luego esta el tema geopolitico, no olvidemos que España esta en el ojo del huracan angloamericano para subordinarlo y lo mejor es financiar movimientos contra la estabilidad y como dije antes Carrero les iba a dejar fuera y por eso se lo cepillaron.

Espero haber resuelto por lo menos parte de su duda.




Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En eso ultimo tengo que darle toda la razon. Pero digame, que es lo que tendria entonces que haberse hecho, ¿entregarle las reservas de oro a los golpistas? Y en caso de que hubiese triunfado el 23-F, ¿tambien?



El oro se lo llevaron en el 36 cuando la guerra acababa de empezar, esque ya sabian que iban a perder ?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Pues es muy sencillo, la guerra civil española no fue tal, fue una guerra del estado Español contra el pueblo, los unicos bandos fueron el estado y el pueblo, y por supuesto perdimos. .





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En mi opinion esta mal utilizado el termino guerra civil española. La guerra de secesion americana si fue un ejemplo clasico de guerra civil. Pero en el caso de España, lo mas parecido a una guerra civil fueron las guerras carlistas. Mientras que lo del 36 fue un golpe de estado que salio mal y dio lugar a un enfrentamiento armado que duro tres años entre golpistas y defensores de una republica democratica.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Hasta su colapso como la URSS o hasta que encontrasen la forma de financiarse gracias al envío de esclavos a trabajar al extranjero, a los trabajos forzados internos, al robo de divisas, tráfico de armas, drogas (Corea del Norte), o gracias a la subvención de otra potencia más fuerte (Cuba antes) o a las remesas de los exiliados, al turismo sexual o a secas donde los extranjeros dejan su divisa para ver el lado amable y al mercado negro interno para los más pobres, siempre y cuando no des el cante (Cuba ahora, que ya no hay manutención por la jeta), lo típico que tienen que hacer los paisuchos anticapitalistas (y ojo, he elegido a propósito la palabra "anticapitalista") para poder sobrevivir.
> 
> Eso contando con que no hubiera nuevas guerras civiles.
> 
> ...



Siempre que se demoniza al comunismo se ponen los ejemplos tipicos, aparte por supuesto de la URSS, estarian Cuba, Corea del Norte, Venezuela, si acaso. Curiosamente China no se utiliza, porque todo el mundo sabe a estas alturas que China ya no es un pais comunista, a pesar de que no exista democracia ni respeto alguno por los derechos humanos. Pero como se ha convertido en la primera potencia economica capitalista del mundo, pues mejor no citarla.

¿A usted eso no le da tambien que pensar?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No, escucha, el gobierno no. Unas personas del gobierno. Que detrás de todo hay gente. El oro se queda en el país. Que coño es eso de coger y llevárselo por el bien del país pero luego no vuelves a verlo claro... No digas tonterías.



Pues nada, la proxima vez que unos salvapatrias se animen a dar un golpe de estado, si les sale bien la jugada, ademas de hacerse con el poder y convertir al pais en su cortijo, tambien se les deberian entregar todas las reservas de oro nacionales como premio.

Y claro, ahora entiendo por que la familia Franco amaso un enorme patrimonio inmobiliario y el rey emerito se ha tirado cuarenta años cobrando comisiones, porque era lo minimo que se merecian tras no haber podido echarle mano al oro republicano a pesar de haber salvado a España de los rojos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Podríamos ser un Polonia o Hungría mediterránea. El socialismo se cura pasando hambre de verdad . Es triste pero es así



Porque cuando se instaura el socialismo suele ser debido a que la gente pasa hambre de mentira.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> EL 18 DE JULIO DE 1936 NO EXISTÍA DE HECHO LA REPUBLICA.
> Por eso hubo el golpe del Ejercito, porque ya habia un vacío de poder. Reinaba la anarquía absoluta.



Y como total reinaba la anarquia, que mas daba una dictadura que una democracia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Fuimos la 8a potencia del mundo con Franco



Pues si eso es asi, de haber seguido el regimen hasta nuestros dias, igual ya seriamos la primera potencia del mundo, o al menos la segunda o la tercera, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Seriamos una especia de Balcanes, pero mucho peor.



Pues dicen que ahora en Croacia se esta de puta madre, y es uno de los destinos turisticos mas en auge en Europa, oiga.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (11 Ene 2022)

Cualquier persona que a dia de hoy siga viendo diferencias entre izquierda y derecha no ha aprendido nada...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> Como ejercicio de especulación, la clave está en ver que hubiese pasado al inicio de la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> Seguramente en España se hubiese instalado un régimen prosoviético, nominalmente democrático (como todos los regímenes comunistas) con bastante influencia del socialismo y comunismo francés.
> 
> ...



La entrada de USA en la segunda guerra mundial solo era cuestion de tiempo, y aunque Alemania no hubiese invadido la URSS, (cosa que por cierto estuvo principalmente motivada por sus necesidades de recursos y materias primas para el sostenimiento de la guerra, especialmente de petroleo), Alemania estaba condenada a perderla, aun invadiendo España y ocupando Gibraltar. Lo cual, hubiese alargado la guerra durante varios años mas, y en el mejor de los casos, permitirles llegar a alguna clase de armisticio similar al de la primera guerra mundial pero menos desventajoso para ellos.

De todos modos, la unica posibilidad de evitar la entrada de USA en la guerra, habria sido que Hitler ademas de respetar su pacto con la URSS, lograse alcanzar otro con los britanicos, cosa a la que Hitler siempre aspiro, pero que dificilmente hubiese logrado en ningun caso.

Y vuelvo a insistir en algo que ya mencione en un post anterior. De haber invadido los alemanes la peninsula, los aliados hubiesen tenido tanta costa disponible para preparar su gran desembarco, que a los alemanes les interesaria mas que España se siguiera manteniendo neutral. Esa fue la verdadera razon por la que Hitler no quiso presionar a Franco para que se decidiese a entrar en la guerra, porque de haberlo querido realmente, Franco se habria cagado por la pata abajo antes de negarselo.

Lo unico que hacia Franco era ir dandole largas, y como Hitler tampoco veia del todo claro la ventaja de la entrada de España, pues lo dejaba ir pasando.

Y por supuesto, la republica española se habria mantenido neutral, o en todo caso habria apoyado a los aliados, lo cual solo hubiese acelerado el desenlace de la guerra en favor de los aliados por su importancia estrategica. Asi que no se haga usted pajas mentales.


----------



## klopec (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues nada, la proxima vez que unos salvapatrias se animen a dar un golpe de estado, si les sale bien la jugada, ademas de hacerse con el poder y convertir al pais en su cortijo, tambien se les deberian entregar todas las reservas de oro nacionales como premio.
> 
> Y claro, ahora entiendo por que la familia Franco amaso un enorme patrimonio inmobiliario y el rey emerito se ha tirado cuarenta años cobrando comisiones, porque era lo minimo que se merecian tras no haber podido echarle mano al oro republicano a pesar de haber salvado a España de los rojos.



El hilo evoluciona y parece que vd. no aprende :

- No era el oro "_republicano_"; eran las reservas de oro de todos los españoles trasladadas al extranjero y entregadas o malvendidas a potencias extranjeras sin ningún control ni garantías.

- El expolio, saqueo y destrucción llevada a cabo por los rojos no tiene parangón en la historia de España, quizás en la invasión napoleónica. El oro del Banco de España fue lo de menos comparado con lo sistemáticos saqueos llevados a cabo por los señoritos del cortijo rojo para darse la vida padre en Méjico, Londres y París mientras los suyos se pudrían en campos de concentración en Francia. Ejemplo, el Vita.

- El "_famoso_" patrimonio inmobiliario de la familia Franco no tiene que ver con ningún expolio al erario público. Sobre todo cuando el incremento de ese patrimonio se produce años después de muerto el Caudillo, bajo gobiernos socialistas, incluso.

- Sobre los "_negocios_" de los borbones puede preguntar mejos a los que perdieron la guerra civil, copartícipes y cómplices de las andanzas borbónicas. Por ejemplo, pregunte a Isidoro y compañía.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Yo solo le aporto un par de datos, durante la segunda republica el divorcio era totalmente legal, y luego vinieron 40 años de matrimonio para toda la vida a menos que fueses rico y pudieses pedir la anulacion en el tribunal de la Rota.

Y la educacion en la segunda republica era muy avanzada para su epoca. Por ejemplo, se fomentaba la creacion de bibliotecas escolares para que los niños se aficionasen a la lectura desde muy pequeños. Y despues con Franco lo unico que se leia en las escuelas era el catecismo.

¿Sigue pensando que estariamos igual?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


> El hilo evoluciona y parece que vd. no aprende :
> 
> - No era el oro "_republicano_"; eran las reservas de oro de todos los españoles trasladadas al extranjero y entregadas o malvendidas a potencias extranjeras sin ningún control ni garantías.
> 
> ...



No sere yo quien defienda aqui a "Isidoro" el terrateniente amigo de Carlos Slim y presidente favorito de Juan Carlos de Borbon por razones obvias.

Sobre la familia Franco:

La corrupción compulsiva del clan Franco

Sobre los negocios del rey emerito no me negara usted que tuvo buenos maestros de los que aprender.


----------



## Tusade (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y en que consiste entonces el capitalismo, ¿en todo el mundo igual de rico?



En respetar a los demás, y que tu propiedad privada sea respetada y protegida. Así prospera y se enriquece una sociedad. Es simple, pero difícil de cumplir por commies inútiles y asesinos porque la única manera que entienden ellos de conseguir dinero es a base de robar y asesinar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> *En respetar a los demás, y que tu propiedad privada sea respetada y protegida*. Así prospera y se enriquece una sociedad. Es simple, pero difícil de cumplir por commies inútiles y asesinos porque la única manera que entienden ellos de conseguir dinero es a base de robar y asesinar.



En ese caso si no tienes ninguna propiedad privada que deba ser respetada y protegida, entonces tu tampoco seras digno de respeto ni de proteccion alguna.


----------



## dragon33 (11 Ene 2022)

Hubiera caído del lado Soviético y hoy día nos ocurriría como a Hungría, Polonia etc, estaríamos "vacunados" contra la izmierda.


----------



## rejon (11 Ene 2022)

Menuda sarta de ingenuidad hay por aqui..... si la república hubiera ganado la guerra (su único aliado fue Stalin, por cierto), en 1940, tras la derrota de Francia, España habría sido invadida seguro por Alemania, menudo negocio, después de la guerra civil, trasladar otro teatro de operaciones bélicas a la península ibérica.


----------



## Tusade (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En ese caso si no tienes ninguna propiedad privada que deba ser respetada y protegida, entonces tu tampoco seras digno de respeto ni de proteccion alguna.



Esa es la definición exacta del comunismo: todos "iguales" de pobres, para que todos sean esclavos de los Reyes Soviéticos.


----------



## rejon (11 Ene 2022)

En resumen,si hubiese ganado la república, hubiesen faltado cunetas para la que hubiesen liado como venganza...........como decía aquel, que ganara FRANCO fue malo, pero que hubiese ganado la República hubiese sido un desastre total.


----------



## Don Pascual (11 Ene 2022)

Pues que ataríamos los perros con longaniza, como hacen los demás países de la Europa Antifascista vencedora de la IIWW.


----------



## klopec (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No sere yo quien defienda aqui a "Isidoro" el terrateniente amigo de Carlos Slim y presidente favorito de Juan Carlos de Borbon por razones obvias.
> 
> Sobre la familia Franco:
> 
> ...



Sobre los datos que aporta el majadero de Soler y el tarugo de Viñas ...



_En 'Los Franco S.A', Sánchez Soler cifró en medio centenar las empresas y sociedades anónimas "relacionadas, apadrinadas o presididas" por los miembros de la familia Franco. Según sus cálculos,* el capital social escriturado del holding de la corte de El Pardo superaba los 100.000 millones de pesetas a la muerte del dictador*. Al cambio actual y teniendo en cuenta la inflación estaríamos hablando de 6.815 millones de euros._


Me parece que el tarado que escribe el artículo no entiende que semejante cantidad de dinero ( el PIB de España el año 1975 rondaba los 500.000 millones de pesetas ) es tal disparate que convierte en un bulo automáticamente los resultados de la "_supuesta_" investigación,

Es más, que semejante cantidad de dinero no haya dejado ningún rastro en 40 años de investigaciones tanto de organismos públicos como de asociaciones "_memorialistas_" da otra idea de la dimensión del disparate de Soler.

Que hubiera corruptelas a lo largo de 40 años de gobierno por parte de algún allegado, inevitables. Que se hayan computado donaciones voluntarias justificadas por el agradecimiento a la victoria nacional no dice nada de ningún enriquecimiento ilícito. Que Viajes Marsans pagara el viaje de novios de la nieta de Franco apunta más al típico _pelotillerismo hispano_ que a una "_corrupción organizada_" comparable al desfalco de los ERES.

Toda la patrala organizada para tapar o disimular los dos verdaderos atracos al pueblo españoñ; el de los rojos de 1.939 y el del régimen corrupto llamado R78. No hay más.


----------



## rejon (11 Ene 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Hubiera caído del lado Soviético y hoy día nos ocurriría como a Hungría, Polonia etc, estaríamos "vacunados" contra la izmierda.



En plena guerra civil la II República ya no existía, la había derrocado el partido socialista que, ya que muy pocos quieren recordarlo, era sanguinario y violento en esa época. 

De hecho, la dichosa ley de memoria histórica se empeña en olvidar que dentro de la guerra civil hubo otra guerra civil terrorífica entre socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas.


----------



## Satori (11 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y por supuesto, la republica española se habria mantenido neutral, o en todo caso habria apoyado a los aliados, lo cual solo hubiese acelerado el desenlace de la guerra en favor de los aliados por su importancia estrategica. Asi que no se haga usted pajas mentales.



No hace falta hacer suposiciones, basta ver lo que pasó en Grecia.


----------



## rejon (11 Ene 2022)

Puedo imaginarme a Franco perdiendo la guerra, pero difícilmente me puedo imaginar el fin de la guerra porque ésta hubiese continuado ya entre comunistas, anarquistas, separatas, las distintas ramas socialistas y la demás caterva.

¿Azaña volviendo a Madrid en esta situación?: Ni atado.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Porque cuando se instaura el socialismo suele ser debido a que la gente pasa hambre de mentira.



Más hambre se pasa en el socialismo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues dicen que ahora en Croacia se esta de puta madre, y es uno de los destinos turisticos mas en auge en Europa, oiga.



Se libraron del comunismo hace 30 años. Nosotros los tenemos en el gobierno en la actualidad. Oiga.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (12 Ene 2022)

Que hubiera muerto mas gente inocente durante dicho régimen, mas pobreza , comerse la IIGM posiblemente y a posteriori, lo único positivo, tal vez que no habría amor por ese comunismo que viene del desconocimiento y venta de traidores pagados pro enemigos de fuera para aniquilar y exterminar a la clase obrera.

Digo quizás mentalidad de Europa del este pero conociendo al pueblo español borrego obediente esclavo, ni podria afirmar eso.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues si eso es asi, de haber seguido el regimen hasta nuestros dias, igual ya seriamos la primera potencia del mundo, o al menos la segunda o la tercera, oiga.



Que análisis más simplista hacéis los rojos.
Fíjate que me podrías haber dicho "la crisis del 2008 nos habría dado la patada igual" pero siquiera llegáis a eso.


----------



## rejon (12 Ene 2022)

Si hubiese ganado la república, seriamos África (en términos de desarrollo)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Que análisis más simplista hacéis los rojos.
> Fíjate que me podrías haber dicho "la crisis del 2008 nos habría dado la patada igual" pero siquiera llegáis a eso.



La crisis del 2008 fue tan dura fundamentalmente por dos razones, el endeudamiento privado y el estallido de la burbuja del ladrillo, que como usted bien comprendera, dificilmente se hubieran dado en un regimen puramente de izquierdas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Se libraron del comunismo hace 30 años. Nosotros los tenemos en el gobierno en la actualidad. Oiga.



¿Usted cree que tenemos un gobierno comunista? O le añadire mas, ¿acaso lo hemos tenido alguna vez?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Más hambre se pasa en el socialismo



Si se pasa mas hambre en el socialismo, por que los que mas miedo le tienen son los ricos.


----------



## rejon (12 Ene 2022)

Si llega a ganar la república, hubiéramos tenido que vivir cincuenta años de atroz dictadura comunista. Eso lo decía hasta Manuel Azaña.  

*"La guerra ya no la ganamos nosotros. O la gana Franco, o la ganan los comunistas, en cuyo caso nos tendríamos que ir de España al día siguiente."*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No hace falta hacer suposiciones, basta ver lo que pasó en Grecia.



Y que paso en Grecia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

¿Conoce usted algun pais del primer mundo donde existan tantos nostalgicos de un regimen dictatorial?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (12 Ene 2022)

La historia sería diferente y por lo tanto yo en forma de espermatozoide no habría "ganado la lotería de la vida", lo cual habría estado MUY bien.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Esa es la definición exacta del comunismo: todos "iguales" de pobres, para que todos sean esclavos de los Reyes Soviéticos.



Si todo el mundo en el planeta tuviese lo mismo, como se distinguiria a un pobre de un rico.


----------



## rejon (12 Ene 2022)

Además de todo lo ya escrito, creo que la victoria imaginada habría traído innumerables juicios sumarísimos contra los nacionales en los que habrían sido fritos a tiros todos los condenados por los jueces de esa república.

Es el lado oscuro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Es más, que semejante cantidad de dinero no haya dejado ningún rastro en 40 años de investigaciones tanto de organismos públicos como de asociaciones "_memorialistas_" da otra idea de la dimensión del disparate de Soler.


----------



## rejon (12 Ene 2022)

Pienso que una cosa buena habría traído el comunismo: aplastar los nacionalismos. Sí el Frente Popular hubiera ganado la guerra, de ERC, CiU o PNV no quedaban ni las raspas.


----------



## klopec (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Parece ser que los rojos de mierda eran los únicos que no sabían lo del petróleo y el Borbón. Ahora dígame, ¿ cómo tardaron tanto en meterle mano ?¿ Cómo no han metido mano en 40 años a los supuestos 100.000 millones de Franco ?*¿ Nadie, ningún alto cargo habló nunca de donde estaba la quinta parte del PIB de 1.975 ?*¿ Por qué y a cambio de qué la chusma corrupta del R78 dejó que el _comisionista real_ trincara sin contemplaciones durante 30 años ? A los subnormales de los rojos les ponen el dedo en los Franco mientras otros se les trincan hasta la goma de las bragas. Y así estamos.



En 1.979 y como consecuencia de la crisis de los ayatolás en Irán, España estuvo durante muchos meses bordeando el desabastecimiento de petróleo. El vicepresidente Fernando Abril me nombró responsable de garantizar nuestro abastecimiento, dándome carta blanca para buscar suministros adicionales donde fuera. El entonces embajador de España en Kuwait, Fernando Schwarzt, un embajador de los de verdad, no como la chusma nombrada a dedo que hoy nos representa, me dijo que tenía una gran amistad con la familia Al-Sabah reinante en Kuwait y que podría conseguirnos petróleo adicional. Volé inmediatamente a Kuwait y, gracias a este gran embajador que hacía su trabajo, pude contratar un primer cargamento de 150.000 toneladas. Al volver tenía varias llamadas de mi jefe, Fernández Ordoñez, pidiendo que fuera a verle de inmediato.

Fui encantado, pensando en una efusiva felicitación. Nada más lejos. Al llegar a su despacho de la calle de Alcalá, Fernández Ordóñez se puso en pie, levantó los brazos al cielo y me dijo: “_La que has liado, Roberto, me vas a buscar la ruina_”. Me quedé atónito, ¿ pero de qué me hablas, si acabo de contratar un cargamento en Kuwait que nos garantiza el abastecimiento dos o tres semanas ? “_Mira, me dijo, ha estado aquí Manolo Prado – senador, diplomático y administrador privado del rey Juan Carlos durante dos décadas –, que se ha enterado que estabas en Kuwait y me ha montado un pollo que no puedes imaginar, me ha dicho que *Arabia Saudí y los Emiratos son exclusivamente suyos* y nadie más que él puede negociar ni un barril, así que ni se te ocurra volver a hacer nada parecido_”. Mi sorpresa se tornó en ira, así que, con la confianza y el cariño que siempre tuve por Fernández Ordóñez, le dije: “_No tengo ni idea quién es ese tío, pero el responsable de garantizar los suministros soy yo y no ese tal Manolo, que ni siquiera sé quién es_”.

Entonces fue Fernández Ordóñez quien se quedó atónito: “_Pero vamos a ver, Roberto, ¿ tú en que mundo vives ?,_* ¿ es que no sabes a quién representa Manolo Prado ?*”. Realmente no lo sabía y resultaba que la altísima instancia a la que representaba tenía el monopolio de nuestros suministros extra durante la crisis. Y, por cierto, nadie hablaba de precios: *Hacienda pagaba por el petróleo lo que ponía en la factura, sin entrar en averiguación alguna* y menos cometer la ordinariez de decir que se podía comprar más barato cuando el conseguidor era Prado. Así que, cuando se conoce la realidad de primera mano y se ve a la clase política corrupta y cortesana deshacerse en elogios al Rey como el otro día en la farsa que llaman Parlamento, a uno le dan ganas de marcharse de España.


Roberto Centeno,_ El juancarlismo deja España al borde del abismo._
_





El juancarlismo deja España al borde del abismo


El Rey se va, pero el daño político y económico ocasionado por su ambición personal y su apatía política se quedan en España. Mi artículo de




blogs.elconfidencial.com




_


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Que hubiera muerto mas gente inocente durante dicho régimen, mas pobreza , comerse la IIGM posiblemente y a posteriori, lo único positivo, tal vez que no habría amor por ese comunismo que viene del desconocimiento y venta de traidores pagados pro enemigos de fuera para aniquilar y exterminar a la clase obrera.
> 
> Digo quizás mentalidad de Europa del este pero conociendo al pueblo español borrego obediente esclavo, ni podria afirmar eso.



Eso que dice me parece bastante interesante. Si hubiesen ganado los republicanos quizas ahora ya no quedarian rojos y todo el mundo seria conservador o neoliberal.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Si llega a ganar la república, hubiéramos tenido que vivir cincuenta años de atroz dictadura comunista. Eso lo decía hasta Manuel Azaña.
> 
> *"La guerra ya no la ganamos nosotros. O la gana Franco, o la ganan los comunistas, en cuyo caso nos tendríamos que ir de España al día siguiente."*



Y sin embargo todas las democracias occidentales dejaron tirado a Azaña desde el minuto uno.


----------



## rejon (12 Ene 2022)

Lo único que es seguro es que si hubiera ganado la republica, los catalanes estarían atacando al presidente elegido sin parar. 

Hoy atacan al Rey como si fuera responsable de todos los males, pero nadie fue más desleal con la republica que los catalanes. Una excusa para bobos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


> Parece ser que los rojos de mierda eran los únicos que no sabían lo del petróleo y el Borbón. Ahora dígame, ¿ cómo tardaron tanto en meterle mano ?¿ Cómo no han metido mano en 40 años a los supuestos 100.000 millones de Franco ?*¿ Nadie, ningún alto cargo habló nunca de donde estaba la quinta parte del PIB de 1.975 ?*¿ Por qué y a cambio de qué la chusma corrupta del R78 dejó que el _comisionista real_ trincara sin contemplaciones durante 30 años ? A los subnormales de los rojos les ponen el dedo en los Franco mientras otros se les trincan hasta la goma de las bragas. Y así estamos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver, le vuelvo a insistir, ¿usted cree que los rojos han gobernado en este pais alguna vez?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Pienso que una cosa buena habría traído el comunismo: aplastar los nacionalismos. Sí el Frente Popular hubiera ganado la guerra, de ERC, CiU o PNV no quedaban ni las raspas.



Es posible, pero yo creo que en todo caso los nacionalismos habrian acabado resurgiendo antes o despues, forma parte de la idiosincrasia de este pais. Ahi esta el ejemplo de la antigua Union Sovietica, que no logro nunca finiquitar del todo los separatismos o aspiraciones independentistas.


----------



## rejon (12 Ene 2022)

Si la Republica hubiera ganado,se llamaria Republica Democratica de España Igualico que la difunta Republica Democratica de Alemania....Muro no haria falta por que ya tenemos los Pirineos


----------



## klopec (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, le vuelvo a insistir, ¿usted cree que los rojos han gobernado en este pais alguna vez?



No se eximan de responsabilidad si les salieron "rana". Tanta tienen los que votaban a la chusma corrupta de la PESOE, por ejemplo, como los que robaron, saquearon y expoliaron en la II República como en el R78.

*El juez reactiva el caso de los 2.900 millones en ayudas de formación repartidas por gobiernos socialistas de Andalucía*​


----------



## asakopako (12 Ene 2022)

Que tu puta madre y otros cientos de miles de mujeres habrían ejercido en las rotondas de media Europa. Eso es lo que trae el comunismo. Por eso la gente se jugaba la vida para saltar la valla y salir del comunismo. Nadie se jugaba la vida para entrar en él.

40 años de atraso dice el subnormal. Mira el atraso que han tenido Polonia o Rumanía, que les enseñabas cosas normales de casa y se ponían ojipláticos porque no lo habían visto nunca.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


> No se eximan de responsabilidad si les salieron "rana". Tanta tienen los que votaban a la chusma corrupta de la PESOE, por ejemplo, como los que robaron, saquearon y expoliaron en la II República como en el R78.
> 
> *El juez reactiva el caso de los 2.900 millones en ayudas de formación repartidas por gobiernos socialistas de Andalucía*​



Los de los ERE fue cosa de los socialdemocratas, no de los rojos.


----------



## klopec (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Los de los ERE fue cosa de los socialdemocratas, no de los rojos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Que tu puta madre y otros cientos de miles de mujeres habrían ejercido en las rotondas de media Europa. Eso es lo que trae el comunismo. Por eso la gente se jugaba la vida para saltar la valla y salir del comunismo. Nadie se jugaba la vida para entrar en él.
> 
> 40 años de atraso dice el subnormal. Mira el atraso que han tenido Polonia o Rumanía, que les enseñabas cosas normales de casa y se ponían ojipláticos porque no lo habían visto nunca.



¿Debo entender que entonces usted opina que los 40 años de dictadura supusieron un adelanto para este pais? Y supongo que ademas no habia putas y empezaron a ejercer a partir del fin de la dictadura.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

klopec dijo:


>



De que se rie usted, o acaso gobernaban los rojos en la Junta de Andalucia.


----------



## asakopako (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Debo entender que entonces usted opina que los 40 años de dictadura supusieron un adelanto para este pais? Y supongo que ademas no habia putas y empezaron a ejercer a partir del fin de la dictadura.



Para que te centres un poco. No soy franquista ni nada que se le parezca, cualquiera de la nazipandi te podrá decir que no me llevo bien con ellos. Pero que la democracia esta de mierda que tenemos ha supuesto una regresión eso lo ve cualquiera, excepto los agraciados con la pedrea del régimen.


----------



## rejon (12 Ene 2022)

Por algo será que ningún país, salvo la Rusia de Stalin, apoyó a la República en la guerra civil.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Para que te centres un poco. No soy franquista ni nada que se le parezca, cualquiera de la nazipandi te podrá decir que no me llevo bien con ellos. Pero que la democracia esta de mierda que tenemos ha supuesto una regresión eso lo ve cualquiera, excepto los agraciados con la pedrea del régimen.



Pero es que la democracia esta que tenemos fue la que quisieron los herederos del antiguo regimen.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y sin embargo todas las democracias occidentales dejaron tirado a Azaña desde el minuto uno.



Bueno, pues no es así. México no. Francia en un primer instante tampoco, y durante un buen tiempo lo hizo a su modo por debajo de la mesa. Los Estados Unidos si bien de forma oficial no, su presidente el masón de grado 32 Roosevelt, su señora, y camarilla que les rodeaba se las apañaron para que también. En Estados Unidos sucedía una cosa como en el Reino Unido. Había quien consideraba la Guerra Civil como un conflicto entre la democracia y el fascismo ( Roosevelt) y había quien consideraba la guerra civil un conflicto entre nacionalistas y comunistas ( El departamento de estado) En función de cada visión se tomaba la postura. La mayor ayuda que tenía pensado Roosevelt eran unos 140 aviones que se hubieran destinado a la Batalla del Ebro haciéndolos llegar mediante un plan de triangulación con otros países. Al final no salió


----------



## rejon (12 Ene 2022)

Azaña en 1938 : 

*"La guerra está perdida; pero si por milagro la ganáramos, en el primer barco que saliera de España tendríamos que salir los republicanos, si nos dejaban".  *


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Bueno, pues no es así. México no. Francia en un primer instante tampoco, y durante un buen tiempo lo hizo a su modo por debajo de la mesa. Los Estados Unidos si bien de forma oficial no, su presidente el masón de grado 32 Roosevelt, su señora, y camarilla que les rodeaba se las apañaron para que también. En Estados Unidos sucedía una cosa como en el Reino Unido. Había quien consideraba la Guerra Civil como un conflicto entre la democracia y el fascismo ( Roosevelt) y había quien consideraba la guerra civil un conflicto entre nacionalistas y comunistas ( El departamento de estado) En función de cada visión se tomaba la postura. La mayor ayuda que tenía pensado Roosevelt eran unos 140 aviones que se hubieran destinado a la Batalla del Ebro haciéndolos llegar mediante un plan de triangulación con otros países. Al final no salió



Hubiese sido interesante ver tambien que hubiera pasado si las grandes potencias democraticas se hubiesen decidido a apoyar a la republica sin ambages. Quizas con ello ni siquiera hubiese habido segunda guerra mundial, porque en caso de derrota de los golpistas, Hitler y sobre todo Mussolini, se lo habrian pensado dos veces antes de desencadenarla.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Hubiese sido interesante ver tambien que hubiera pasado si las grandes potencias democraticas se hubiesen decidido a apoyar a la republica sin ambages. Quizas con ello ni siquiera hubiese habido segunda guerra mundial, porque en caso de derrota de los golpistas, Hitler y sobre todo Mussolini, se lo habrian pensado dos veces antes de desencadenarla.



La pregunta que te debes hacer es por qué no lo hicieron. Ahí está la respuesta. Si crees que hoy sabemos más de lo que sabían ellos entonces...Siempre caemos en la tentación de considerar a aquellas personas más tontas de lo que somos nosotros, cuando es todo lo contrario.

Mussolini desencadenó poco. Entró en la guerra tarde y a regañadientes, y sabiendo que no estaban preparados. Lo que le dijo Franco en Bordighera "¿ Verdad que si pudieses evitar entrar en la Guerra lo harías?" A propósito de la presión que Hitler le había trasladado a Mussolini para convencer a Franco. Y Mussolini se rio. 

Hitler tampoco inició la guerra. Se encontró con una declaración de guerra de Reino Unido, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Sí pero invadió Polonia...Para ellos no, estaban recuperando la parte Alemana arrebatada en la I guerra mundial


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La crisis del 2008 fue tan dura fundamentalmente por dos razones, el endeudamiento privado y el estallido de la burbuja del ladrillo, que como usted bien comprendera, dificilmente se hubieran dado en un regimen puramente de izquierdas.



Exactamente, tiene usted razón
En un régimen de izquierdas no habría siquiera ladrillo para construir.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Ene 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> La pregunta que te debes hacer es por qué no lo hicieron. Ahí está la respuesta. Si crees que hoy sabemos más de lo que sabían ellos entonces...Siempre caemos en la tentación de considerar a aquellas personas más tontas de lo que somos nosotros, cuando es todo lo contrario.
> 
> Mussolini desencadenó poco. Entró en la guerra tarde y a regañadientes, y sabiendo que no estaban preparados. Lo que le dijo Franco en Bordighera "¿ Verdad que si pudieses evitar entrar en la Guerra lo harías?" A propósito de la presión que Hitler le había trasladado a Mussolini para convencer a Franco. Y Mussolini se rio.
> 
> Hitler tampoco inició la guerra. Se encontró con una declaración de guerra de Reino Unido, Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Sí pero invadió Polonia...Para ellos no, estaban recuperando la parte Alemana arrebatada en la I guerra mundial



Hombre, Hitler no podia pretender que la cosa no acabase en una guerra, a fin de cuentas, para muchos historiadores la segunda guerra mundial en realidad solo fue la continuacion de la primera.

Y Mussolini queria volver a convertir a Italia en un imperio, y para eso habia que entrar en guerra.

Y tanto uno como otro, dependian de sus afanes expansionistas para seguir preservando sus regimenes propagandisticos.

Yo creo que los americanos y por supuesto los ingleses y los franceses no vieron la jugada a tiempo, y cometieron un error de base al dejar a la republica abandonada a su suerte. Sin olvidar que a pesar de la victoria posterior en la segunda guerra mundial, para ello tuvieron que apoyar al regimen de Stalin.

¿Les merecio la pena dejar tirada a la republica para luego acabar teniendo que ayudar a Stalin?


----------



## SrPurpuron (12 Ene 2022)

Si hubieran ganado los republicanos, habrían hecho huir a todos los que quedaran en Cataluña y la habrían convertido en un erial, habrían masacrado a todo el mundo, fuese independentista o no y pasarían tanta o más hambre que con Franco, bueno, seguramente más hambre ya que habrían recurrido al canibalismo. En el País Vasco, el PNV les habría besado los pies a los republicanos con tal de que les dejasen gobernar a cambio de no tocarles las narices e incluso habrían negociado un estatuto especial a cambio de prebendas, ETA no habría existido porque estarían mamando polla republicana y la industria se habría salvado allí gracias al PNV al contrario que en Cataluña, que habría desaparecido.

Habría sublevaciones en algunos territorios como Asturias o Andalucía por falta de dinero para infraestructuras ya que se lo habrían pulido todo y probablemente allá donde interviniese el gobierno de la República habría sido como Atila donde no volvía a crecer la hierba donde pisaba, las masacres de la futura ex Yugoslavia parecerían una anécdota.

La gente del interior de España es la que peor parte se llevaría, los que no hubieran muerto de hambre, morirían de frío o asesinados por salteadores de caminos y domicilios. Valencia y Baleares, empobrecidas, Las Canarias invadidas por Marruecos, igual que el Sáhara. El gobierno republicano enviaría allí a morir a los pocos reservistas que les quedasen. Al final, los españoles recibirían a los nazis con un entusiasmo mayor que con el que recibieron a Franco, Hitler les parecería un liberador y España se convertiría en un protectorado alemán. Los republicanos los que no fueran apresados y fusilados, habrían salido por patas. Por supuesto lo habrían esquilmado todo y dejando tierra quemada.


----------



## Tusade (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si todo el mundo en el planeta tuviese lo mismo, como se distinguiria a un pobre de un rico.



Si todo el mundo en el planeta fuese esclavo de Stalin, cómo se distinguiría a un pobre de un rico. Así funciona la igualdad.

¿Cuánto dinero tienes en tu cuenta corriente? Espero que no te importe que una rata chepuda decida confiscarte todo tu dinero para repartírselo entre los más pobres que tú. ¿Lo aceptarías? Y tu casa, para los vagabundos e inmigrantes. Eres socialista, ¿no?


----------



## Javiser (12 Ene 2022)

Que al año siguiente entrarían los nazis en España, y sufríamos una guerra mundial justo después de una guerra civil. Después de la guerra mundial la URSS establecería otra republica socialista como en Europa del este, y por su importancia estratégica España sería un punto importante en la guerra fría, lo cual para protegerse del enemigo la URSS impondría aquí un estricto control sobre la población para evitar espías . 


En resumen.....de lo malo, malo, al final pasó lo menos malo


----------



## Galvani (12 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y a quien se lo dejas, ¿a los asaltantes?
> 
> O sea, que lo que tendria que haber hecho el gobierno republicano era decirle a Franco: tome usted señor todo el oro, y de paso hagale con el algun detalle a su señora.
> 
> Menudo chollo, pegas un golpe de estado, provocas una guerra civil, te haces con el poder por las bravas, y aun por encima te dan todo el oro del que cago el moro como premio.



¿Y los tuyos no eran asaltantes? Pero como tienes tanta cara, que el oro nunca volvió. El oro es del país y se lo llevaron asaltando ellos el banco. 

Golpe de Estado el que se buscó, porque no había otra con todas las revueltas que había. El golpe de Estado como lo llamáis era necesario para poner orden de una vez. Y si no a ver qué cojones se iba a hacer con tanta revuelta, división etc. 

Para llegar a eso, como debía de ser la situación... Como ahora pero a lo bestia. Algunos no entendeis que la anarquía tiene un límite. Claro hasta que se vive y quieres que haya algo que ponga orden.


----------



## skan (13 Ene 2022)

En el mejor de los casos seríamos como Rumanía o Venezuela. En el peor de los casos Corea del Norte o Kazajistán.


----------



## Mis Alaska (13 Ene 2022)

Que o bien los alemanes o bien los americanos nos hubiesen invadido (o liberado, según se mire).


----------



## ecoñomixta (13 Ene 2022)

Pues qué en lugar de ser títeres de la judiada desde el 78 lo seríamos desde el 39.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...



Hubiera terminado también con una oligarquía de partidos inherentemente corrupta, como ocurrió en el resto de Europa ocupada por los aliados.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Usted cree que tenemos un gobierno comunista? O le añadire mas, ¿acaso lo hemos tenido alguna vez?



usted cree en el paraiso del proletariado.??


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Ene 2022)

Yo pienso que en este caso todos somos culpables en un grado mayor o menor. Tanto los que nacimos con Franco, como los que han nacido despues.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Ene 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> usted cree en el paraiso del proletariado.??



Yo creo que mas bien lo segundo, soy comunista porque soy tonto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Si todo el mundo en el planeta fuese esclavo de Stalin, cómo se distinguiría a un pobre de un rico. Así funciona la igualdad.
> 
> ¿Cuánto dinero tienes en tu cuenta corriente? Espero que no te importe que una rata chepuda decida confiscarte todo tu dinero para repartírselo entre los más pobres que tú. ¿Lo aceptarías? Y tu casa, para los vagabundos e inmigrantes. Eres socialista, ¿no?



Es que yo creo que si existiese verdadera igualdad, no habria lugar para plantearse eso que usted dice, porque precisamente no existiria tanta desigualdad entre los que tienen mas o menos.

Y por eso me considero mas proximo al comunismo que al socialismo.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (14 Ene 2022)

El destino de España en la Guerra Civil era acabar en dictadura. De derechas o de izquierdas, pero dictadura. Los que defienden la Republica le ponen barniz democratico mintiendo, y lo saben. Si la Republica hubiera ganado la guerra se habria convertido en una dictadura comunista viendo el rumbo que tomaron los que estaban gobernandola durante la guerra. Cualquiera que lea escritos de personajes del bando republicano lo sabe.


----------



## rejon (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## rejon (14 Ene 2022)

2)


----------



## rejon (14 Ene 2022)

3)


----------



## rejon (14 Ene 2022)

4)


----------



## rejon (14 Ene 2022)

5)


----------



## rejon (14 Ene 2022)

6)


----------



## rejon (14 Ene 2022)

7)


----------



## rejon (14 Ene 2022)

8)


----------



## rejon (14 Ene 2022)

Y 9)


----------



## Galvani (14 Ene 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> El destino de España en la Guerra Civil era acabar en dictadura. De derechas o de izquierdas, pero dictadura. Los que defienden la Republica le ponen barniz democratico mintiendo, y lo saben. Si la Republica hubiera ganado la guerra se habria convertido en una dictadura comunista viendo el rumbo que tomaron los que estaban gobernandola durante la guerra. Cualquiera que lea escritos de personajes del bando republicano lo sabe.



Totalmente es así. No hay más que conocer a un izquierdista. Su naturaleza es controladora y dominante total. Hay mucho psicópata y gente de mierda en esa secta que es la izquierda.


----------



## Tusade (14 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que yo creo que si existiese verdadera igualdad, no habria lugar para plantearse eso que usted dice, porque precisamente no existiria tanta desigualdad entre los que tienen mas o menos.
> 
> Y por eso me considero mas proximo al comunismo que al socialismo.



Para mí es lo mismo socialista que comunista: la misma escoria genocida, ladrona y asesina, quiero decir.

Y sí que hay que plantearse lo de que venga una rata chepuda te confisque tu riqueza y tu casa, porque en eso consiste la "igualdad" que tanto predican: en robar a los que tienen, así "igualan" por abajo, o sea, todos "igual" de pobres.

La "verdadera igualdad" es una obsesión y un invento que nadie sabe lo que significa, y la prueba es que no hay nadie en este foro que sea igual a ti o a mi. Es la misma obsesión enfermiza que tienen las feminazis en alcanzar una "verdadera igualdad" que nadie sabe qué cojones significa.

¿A qué llamas "verdadera igualdad"? ¿A hacer tabula rasa entre trabajadores y vagos? ¿Crees que u nobrero o autónomo que trabaja todo el día con el sudor de su frente debe ser "igual" a un nini comedoritos o a un funcivago tocahuevos?

En Cuba y en Best Korea no existe esa desigualdad de la que te quejas: porque son todos pobres y esclavos del Rey Soviético.

El capitalismo te permite salir de la pobreza mediante esfuerzo y trabajo. El comunismo te condena a la esclavitud y a la miseria por toda tu vida (salvo que seas parte de los dirigentes soviéticos). Es simple de entender.


----------



## pepeleches (15 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y eso que le daba repelus.



Sí, claro que me da repelús. Pero igual que los callos me dan asco, me los comería antes de comerme un plato de mierda. 

Y es que esto es un hilo donde proyectamos una decisión bipolar, había dos bandos. Pero igual que Pinochet me da un asco infumable, lo preferiría antes que a Mao, Stalin o Pol Pot. 

Pero exactamente igual (a ver si te crees que es solo por izquierdas-derechas!) Maduro me parece un hijo de puta, pero lo preferiría antes que a Hitler. 

¿De verdad que hay que explicarlo?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Sí, claro que me da repelús. Pero igual que los callos me dan asco, me los comería antes de comerme un plato de mierda.
> 
> Y es que esto es un hilo donde proyectamos una decisión bipolar, había dos bandos. Pero igual que Pinochet me da un asco infumable, lo preferiría antes que a Mao, Stalin o Pol Pot.
> 
> ...



Hay una diferencia, puede que Pinochet no se hubiese cargado tanta gente como Mao, Stalin o Pol Pot, pero su ideologia en cambio me parece mas repudiable, para empezar, porque Pinochet ademas de ser un criminal, supuestamente tambien era creyente. Y si hay algo peor que un hijo de puta, es un hipocrita hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Ene 2022)

Tusade dijo:


> Para mí es lo mismo socialista que comunista: la misma escoria genocida, ladrona y asesina, quiero decir.
> 
> Y sí que hay que plantearse lo de que venga una rata chepuda te confisque tu riqueza y tu casa, porque en eso consiste la "igualdad" que tanto predican: en robar a los que tienen, así "igualan" por abajo, o sea, todos "igual" de pobres.
> 
> ...



Si en los paises comunistas no se ha logrado acabar con la miseria es precisamente porque nunca se ha logrado realmente terminar tampoco con la desigualdad, ya que como usted mismo dice, ha existido una casta dirigente con privilegios que desde luego no vivian igual que los demas.

Esa es la gran asignatura pendiente, alcanzar una igualdad real. Quizas sea algo imposible de lograr, pero yo creo que de poder lograrse, si se lograria terminar con la miseria, porque la miseria y la pobreza son fruto principalmente de la desigualdad. Por eso el capitalismo jamas podra lograr que dejen de haber pobres, ya que sin ellos, tampoco podrian existir ricos.

La diferencia entre el socialismo y el comunismo, consiste en lo que Marx denominaba el socialismo utopico y el cientifico o comunismo, es decir, tratar de buscar soluciones concretas que poder poner en practica para solucionar el problema de la desigualdad y por lo tanto de las diferencias de clase social.

Tal vez si uno se esfuerza logre salir de la pobreza gracias al capitalismo, pero para que ello suceda, tambien es indispensable que otros no lo logren. Eso es lo que los que piensan como usted, no terminan de lograr entender.


----------



## Xanna (15 Ene 2022)

a pinochet hay que compararlo con allende, no con stalin y mao.

pinochet tiraba al mar a civiles maniatados desde un helicoptero militar e hizo multimillonarios a friends & family vendiendo activos del pueblo chileno por debajo de su valor real.

pfff


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Ene 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> El destino de España en la Guerra Civil era acabar en dictadura. De derechas o de izquierdas, pero dictadura. Los que defienden la Republica le ponen barniz democratico mintiendo, y lo saben. Si la Republica hubiera ganado la guerra se habria convertido en una dictadura comunista viendo el rumbo que tomaron los que estaban gobernandola durante la guerra. Cualquiera que lea escritos de personajes del bando republicano lo sabe.



Y de ser asi, ¿hubiera durado tambien 40 años? Y en cualquier caso, estariamos ahora mejor o peor. Yo creo que mejor aun habiendo existido un regimen totalitario de izquierdas durante algun tiempo. Y añado que ademas pienso que la derecha de ahora seria de un talante mas democratico.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> a pinochet hay que compararlo con allende, no con stalin y mao.
> 
> pinochet tiraba al mar a civiles maniatados desde un helicoptero militar e hizo multimillonarios a friends & family vendiendo activos del pueblo chileno por debajo de su valor real.
> 
> pfff



Y ha dejado al estado chileno totalmente privatizado aplicando un neoliberalismo salvaje.


----------



## rejon (15 Ene 2022)

En octubre del 36 Juan Negrín, del PSOE de la II República, mandaba a Rusia en buques la 4 reserva de oro del planeta (510Tn de oro). Stalin diría al recibirlo: 

*"los españoles nunca volverán a verlo, igual que no pueden verse las orejas'.  *


----------



## pepeleches (16 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Hay una diferencia, puede que Pinochet no se hubiese cargado tanta gente como Mao, Stalin o Pol Pot, pero su ideologia en cambio me parece mas repudiable, para empezar, porque Pinochet ademas de ser un criminal, supuestamente tambien era creyente. Y si hay algo peor que un hijo de puta, es un hipocrita hijo de la gran puta.



Entonces es que para valorar la realidad solo lo sabes hacer desde una perspectiva ideológica que te ciega completamente. Siendo Pinochet un hijodeputa, la magnitud entre él y Pol Pot o Mao es de 1 a 1.000

ES más, y déjate de tonterías ideológicas; asumiendo que conoces ambos regímenes, ¿de verdad preferirías vivir en la China de Mao o en la Camboya de Pol Pot? ¿En cuál tendrías más posibilidades de ser ejecutado, deportado, llevado a un campo de concentración? ¿En cuál podrías llevar un nivel de vida más razonable, poder comer todos los días? ¿En cuál tendrías más libertad?

Si tu elección no fuera Pinochet, mi consejo es que revises tus principios. Prefieres muerte a susto, saltando incluso por encima de la realidad para que tu ideología quede intacta. Eso es peligroso...

Maduro es otro hijodeputa, pero obviamente que lo prefiero a Hitler.


----------



## pepeleches (16 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> a pinochet hay que compararlo con allende, no con stalin y mao.
> 
> pinochet tiraba al mar a civiles maniatados desde un helicoptero militar e hizo multimillonarios a friends & family vendiendo activos del pueblo chileno por debajo de su valor real.
> 
> pfff



No, en el contexto en el que lo estaba poniendo. Porque estaba justificando que, siendo absolutamente anti cualquier tipo de dictadura, la realidad en España era la que era: iban a salir dos posibles dictaduras de la guerra. Y no lo digo yo, lo decían ellos. 

Por eso en ese contexto, sabiendo que iba a haber dos dictaduras, es cuando puedo pensar que Franco era el menor de los males. Pero es que estamos en un país en el que en vez de aplicar la caridad interpretativa y comprender el contexto se tiende a lo contrario. 'Ey, mirad, es un franquista'

Pues no, lo que he dicho es lo que he dicho. No estoy defendiendo a Pinochet, mucho menos a Franco. Estoy eligiendo entre cosas que no me gustan, y cuando llegas a ese nivel la ideología es lo de menos. Simplemente, aplicas la lógica porque en todo hay niveles.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Entonces es que para valorar la realidad solo lo sabes hacer desde una perspectiva ideológica que te ciega completamente. Siendo Pinochet un hijodeputa, la magnitud entre él y Pol Pot o Mao es de 1 a 1.000
> 
> ES más, y déjate de tonterías ideológicas; asumiendo que conoces ambos regímenes, ¿de verdad preferirías vivir en la China de Mao o en la Camboya de Pol Pot? ¿En cuál tendrías más posibilidades de ser ejecutado, deportado, llevado a un campo de concentración? ¿En cuál podrías llevar un nivel de vida más razonable, poder comer todos los días? ¿En cuál tendrías más libertad?
> 
> ...



No, Mao y Pol Pot estaban mas tronados que Pinochet, pero el caso es que el maoismo hace tiempo que paso de moda, y los jemeres rojos tambien, y sin embargo, la huella de Pinochet sigue estando muy presente en Chile, como la de Franco en España. Lo cual me lleva a sacar la conclusion de que los de ideologias derechistas siguen sin haber aprendido nada.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (16 Ene 2022)

Los republicanos se empezaron a matar entre si en mitad de la guerra, cuando pensaban que iban a ganar, porque creían que la república había fallado y lo ideal era instaurar una dictadura comunista.


----------



## pepeleches (17 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No, Mao y Pol Pot estaban mas tronados que Pinochet, pero el caso es que el maoismo hace tiempo que paso de moda, y los jemeres rojos tambien, y sin embargo, la huella de Pinochet sigue estando muy presente en Chile, como la de Franco en España. Lo cual me lleva a sacar la conclusion de que los de ideologias derechistas siguen sin haber aprendido nada.



¿Lo ves como te guías por la ideología? China sigue siendo comunista...mientras Chile y España llevan décadas siendo democracias. 

En ese mundo izquierdas-derechas (en el que seguro que a mi me encasillas al otro lado), prefieres el que es más parecido a ti por encima de cualquier otro valor. Coño, yo prefiero democracia gobierne quien gobierne. Y en caso de que no sea posible, una dictadura lo menos totalitaria posible. Y en el último lugar una totalitaria, sea del color que sea. 

Pinochet era un hijodeputa que asesinó a varios miles de personas. Pol pot era un hijodeputa que asesinó a 1/3 de su población, y Mao mató directa o indirectamente a decenas de millones de personas. Todo tiene un baremo. 

Incluso a nivel económico, con Pinochet Chile creció. Con Mao en China sucedieron las hambrunas más fuertes de la historia. 

Y repito, una buena gestión de la economía en ningún caso avala o justifica una dictadura, lo primero es la libertad. Pero coño, no hay comparación. A los totalitarios solo se les puede comparar entre sí: Stalin, Mao, Hitler, Pol Pot...


----------



## Xanna (17 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> No, en el contexto en el que lo estaba poniendo. Porque estaba justificando que, siendo absolutamente anti cualquier tipo de dictadura, la realidad en España era la que era: iban a salir dos posibles dictaduras de la guerra. Y no lo digo yo, lo decían ellos.
> 
> Por eso en ese contexto, sabiendo que iba a haber dos dictaduras, es cuando puedo pensar que Franco era el menor de los males. Pero es que estamos en un país en el que en vez de aplicar la caridad interpretativa y comprender el contexto se tiende a lo contrario. 'Ey, mirad, es un franquista'
> 
> Pues no, lo que he dicho es lo que he dicho. No estoy defendiendo a Pinochet, mucho menos a Franco. Estoy eligiendo entre cosas que no me gustan, y cuando llegas a ese nivel la ideología es lo de menos. Simplemente, aplicas la lógica porque en todo hay niveles.



que Negrín tenía intención de instaurar una dictadura en España no sé de dónde lo has sacado. Tampoco Allende pretendía tal cosa en Chile, pero la propaganda neo-liberal se ha empleado a fondo en distorsionar la realidad planteando FALSAS disyuntivas para justificar sus atropellos a la democracia, a la dignidad humana y a la libertad de los pueblos. No era Hitler o Stalin, había otras soluciones, pero las elites económicas tenían las suyas y las IMPUSIERON a sangre y fuego. No pasa nada por reconocerlo.

Con perspectiva histórica se ve todo un poco mejor. Seguir justificando aquello a estas alturas del partido equivale a justificar la pobreza extrema y el desahucio de millones de personas alrededor del mundo --tambien en el primero-- que el neo-liberalismo (léase el capitalismo de amiguetes) ha provocado y que no ha sabido atajar porque no tiene soluciones ni le interesan.


----------



## Papo de luz (17 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> que Negrín tenía intención de instaurar una dictadura en España no sé de dónde lo has sacado. Tampoco Allende pretendía tal cosa en Chile, pero la propaganda neo-liberal se ha empleado a fondo en distorsionar la realidad planteando FALSAS disyuntivas para justificar sus atropellos a la democracia, a la dignidad humana y a la libertad de los pueblos. No era Hitler o Stalin, había otras soluciones, pero las elites económicas tenían las suyas y las IMPUSIERON a sangre y fuego. No pasa nada por reconocerlo.
> 
> Con perspectiva histórica se ve todo un poco mejor. Seguir justificando aquello a estas alturas del partido equivale a justificar la pobreza extrema y el desahucio de millones de personas alrededor del mundo --tambien en el primero-- que el neo-liberalismo (léase el capitalismo de amiguetes) ha provocado y que no ha sabido atajar porque no tiene soluciones ni le interesan.



Tampoco Chavez tenía intención... Castro tampoco. Y aunque las tuviera tras 60 años de dictadura algunos cabestros rojos seguís negando que Cuba sea una dictadura.


----------



## Xanna (17 Ene 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Tampoco Chavez tenía intención... Castro tampoco. Y aunque las tuviera tras 60 años de dictadura algunos cabestros rojos seguís negando que Cuba sea una dictadura.



no niego que cuba sea un dictadura, está claro que una democracia liberal al uso no es -- como tampoco lo es China. O Irán.

Y mientras el liberalismo siga sin ofrecer soluciones a la pobreza extrema y el desahucio , esos regimenes van a seguir exisitiendo.


----------



## GeniusForce (17 Ene 2022)

*¿Que hubiera pasado si los republicanos hubiesen ganado la guerra civil?*

Que no se habría terminado la guerra, seguidamente os hubierais pegado tiros entre vosotros hasta no quedar ninguno, Que pena!

¡Ponerse a trabajar ya y dejaros de tanta guerra civil. Estáis dejando un país muy bonito.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (17 Ene 2022)

Más o menos igual, hemos pasado 2 siglos del fin del Imperio y más o menos ha sido el mismo rollo: corruptos, vendepatrias y mayor pobreza que el resto de Europa, aparte de decadencia de la cultura y filosofía. Quizás un poco mejor en los ´40-50, se hubiera integrado con el resto antes pero luego similar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Lo ves como te guías por la ideología? China sigue siendo comunista...mientras Chile y España llevan décadas siendo democracias.
> 
> En ese mundo izquierdas-derechas (en el que seguro que a mi me encasillas al otro lado), prefieres el que es más parecido a ti por encima de cualquier otro valor. Coño, yo prefiero democracia gobierne quien gobierne. Y en caso de que no sea posible, una dictadura lo menos totalitaria posible. Y en el último lugar una totalitaria, sea del color que sea.
> 
> ...



Para mi China dejo hace mucho tiempo de ser comunista para convertirse en una superpotencia economica del capitalismo salvaje, y en cuanto a las democracias chilena y española, ambas se caracterizan por la impunidad de la que han gozado y siguen gozando los responsables de la dictadura tanto de Pinochet como de Franco.


----------



## rejon (18 Ene 2022)

Aso podria ser:


----------



## pepeleches (19 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para mi China dejo hace mucho tiempo de ser comunista para convertirse en una superpotencia economica del capitalismo salvaje



¿Y eso es malo? ¿Sabes la de cientos de millones de personas que antes se morían de hambre y ahora no?


----------



## rejon (19 Ene 2022)

GeniusForce dijo:


> *¿Que hubiera pasado si los republicanos hubiesen ganado la guerra civil?*
> 
> Que no se habría terminado la guerra, seguidamente os hubierais pegado tiros entre vosotros hasta no quedar ninguno, Que pena!
> 
> ¡Ponerse a trabajar ya y dejaros de tanta guerra civil. Estáis dejando un país muy bonito.



Totalmente de acuerdo......


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (19 Ene 2022)

Que la República no hubiera ganado de ninguna de las maneras. En el 37 ya se estaban matando entre ellos. Seguramente hubiéramos ido a una segunda guerra civil entre republicanos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Ene 2022)

Algunos progres hablan sobre el bando republicano como un hipotético aliado de las potencias aliadas occidentales. Lo que es cierto es que una vez empezaron las matanzas en el Madrid rojo los embajadores extranjeros dieron buena cuenta de esos crímenes a sus países, y la República se convirtió en apestada. Francia además tenía un problema interno bastante turbulento, de haber acudido Leon Blum a socorrer a los suyos en España podía haber habido una guerra civil en el país galo, donde cada vez había más polarización entre izquierda y extrema derecha

Lo único que le quedaba a la República era aliarse con los soviéticos, y en caso de victoria eso hubiera devenido primero en fusilamientos masivos de anarquistas, trotskystas, socialdemócratas, republicanos de centro y por supuesto de los del Bando Nacional. Y después en un país empobrecido por décadas.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Ene 2022)

También es cierto, General Cabanellas. A la República no la quería nadie. De hecho Roosevelt hizo tímidos intentos para echar una mano, pero tenía en contra tanto a la derecha (por motivos lógicos) como a mucha izquierda (porque las bases demócratas las conformaban los curritos irlandeses e italianos, que serían indicalistas y rojelios pero sobre todo eran católicos).


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (19 Ene 2022)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Que la República no hubiera ganado de ninguna de las maneras. En el 37 ya se estaban matando entre ellos. Seguramente hubiéramos ido a una segunda guerra civil entre republicanos.



Durruti ya recibió un balazo en el 36 en "extrañas circunstancias"


----------



## Pinchazo (19 Ene 2022)

Como han indicado otros foreros, la república de aquella época apuntaba a la autodestrucción. De una forma u otra se habría acabado en una dictadura. De que signo y con qué cabecilla, eso estaría por ver.
Nadie habría acertado sobre Franco a priori.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Ene 2022)

El 15% señores, solo el 15% de los votos considerarian que hubiese sido preferible que los republicanos ganasen la guerra civil. Por lo tanto podemos deducir que el 85% consideran que estuvo justificado el golpe de estado del 36 y los 40 años de dictadura posterior.

Y luego dicen algunos que la democracia en España esta totalmente consolidada.


----------



## rondo (19 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo pienso que España no habria padecido 40 años de atraso y falta de libertades. No niego que quizas durante algun tiempo se hubiese caido en la tentacion de implantar un regimen prosovietico, aunque con los comunistas por un lado, los socialistas por otro, los anarquistas por otro, y los republicanos moderados por otro, lo encuentro bastante complicado.
> 
> Por eso pienso que seria mas bien una republica probablemente a la italiana, con muchas tensiones y cambios constantes de gobierno, pero al menos con democracia y libertad. Y ademas, solo por ver a Franco colgado de los pies como a un cerdo ya hubiese merecido la pena que ganasen los rojos.
> 
> ...



Pues solo lo veo una cosa buena,sería un país como Polonia y Hungría y Antinwo y los rojos no ganarías en la puta vida unas elecciones


----------



## Rovusthiano (20 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> O sea que los alemanes fueron capaces de reconstruir su pais en tiempo record, y aqui hubiera sido impensable.



Sí, sobre todo los del este.


----------



## Rovusthiano (20 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> En el fondo España nunca ha existido como tal, de hecho antiguamente se hablaba de las Españas.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (20 Ene 2022)

Ya estamos otra vez con propaganda comunista de mierda.

Las técnicas de torturas, algunas autóctonas, otras traídas por asesores soviéticos; aunque las palabras apenas pueden reflejar el horror que supuso sufrirlas; son de destacar las torturas con ratas conocidas como: "la ratonera"; éstas horrendas prácticas pertenecían al "manual de las checas de Kiev" que circulaba entre el Frente Popular. Orwell, que fue activista del mismo en España conocía dichas torturas y se inspiró en ese manual para su libro: "1984" en el cual aparecen este tipo de horrores en "la habitación 101"; de hecho G. Kopp, instructor de milicias de Orwell fue capturado y enviado a Moscú donde murió en una pequeña habitación minada de ratas.

Otras técnicas denominadas: "el submarino seco", "banderilla", "la bebida leche de pantera y revienta fronteras", "escribir a máquina", "la carbonera", "la nevera", "la campana", "la verbena", "badajo", "empetao", "la silla eléctrica", "el collar eléctrico", "la ducha fría", "la argolla", "el pozo", "el gancho", "el quebrantahuesos", "el tizón", "el gomazo", "echar a los cerdos" ,"astillado" "amputación", "el depósito", "la bañera", "el dentista", "la enfermería"... no eran menos horribles y propias del manual del chequista.

Orwell diría más tarde: "¡lo que vi en España... las iglesias eran saqueadas por todas partes cómo lo más normal del mundo!". Pablo Iglesias fundador del PSOE proclamaba: "¡Queremos la muerte de la Iglesia!...¡Para ello educamos a los hombres, y así les quitamos la conciencia!" (VI Congreso del PSOE en Gijón).

Largo Caballero, Presidente del Gobierno y diputado del PSOE manifestaba: "¡si triunfan las derechas tendremos que ir a la Guerra civil, la democracia es incompatible con el socialismo. No creemos en la democracia como valor absoluto. Tampoco creemos en la libertad!" (1934 Ginebra). "¿Programa de acción!? ¡Supresión de todas las personas que por su situación económica o por sus antecedentes puedan ser una rémora para la revolución!" ("El Liberal de Bilbao", 20 de enero de 1936).

Azaña, primer Presidente de la República, diputado del PSOE por Bilbao y Ministro de la Guerra, ante la oleada de quema de conventos, iglesias, colegios y los sangrientos sucesos determinó la no intervención de la fuerza pública en los disturbios que el 11 de Mayo convirtió España en pasto de las llamas, manifestando: "¡Todos los conventos de España no valen la vida de un republicano, si sale la guardia civil yo dimito!".

El periódico "El Socialista" publica ante tales acontecimientos: "las órdenes religiosas significan en España poco más que nada".

Indalecio Prieto diputado del PSOE, ministro de Defensa y de Hacienda en la 2ª República manifestaba: "¡Y al enemigo le digo: encontrarás cadáveres pero no hallarás prisioneros!". "¿Por qué nos molestamos en tener una Comisaria de Justicia? ¡llamémosla Comisaría para el Exterminio Social y que actúe de esa manera! ". Lenin contestó: "¡Bien dicho, así es exactamente como debería llamarse, pero no lo podemos decir!".

La historia no la cambia nadie, ni pueden cambiarla según conveniencia como intenta hacer el OP pintando a los comunistas por lo que no son, que es lo que quieren algunos.


----------



## pepeleches (20 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si en los paises comunistas no se ha logrado acabar con la miseria es precisamente porque nunca se ha logrado realmente terminar tampoco con la desigualdad, ya que como usted mismo dice, ha existido una casta dirigente con privilegios que desde luego no vivian igual que los demas.
> 
> Esa es la gran asignatura pendiente, alcanzar una igualdad real.



Ahí está el gran fraude mental. 

Desear la igualdad es atarse al fracaso. En teoría los regímenes totalitarios se construían para asegurarla, y lo único que aseguraron fue la pobreza extrema. Porque si apuntas a la igualdad, te olvidas de la productividad. Es el mercado y la competencia los que traen riqueza. 

Por eso los países capitalistas tienen una tasa de pobreza increíblemente menor que cualquier país comunista, donde la mayor parte de la población vive permanentemente en ella. 

Y porque detrás de esa aspiración por la igualdad existe un patología severa de envidia. De ahí viene (como tú mismo nombras...) el odio a los malvados ricos. 

Es que es increíblemente fácil de demostrar. ¿Por qué se hicieron ricos Gates, Zuchenberg, Bezos, Ortega.....y no sus hermanos? Nacieron en la misma familia, en un 99% de ocasiones tendrían los mismos recursos y las mismas oportunidades. Y sin embargo ellos se hicieron multimillonarios y sus hermanos no. 

Pues porque es tan fácil como que la igualdad es imposible si no es recortando. Porque cada persona tomamos cientos de pequeñas decisiones a lo largo de cada día de nuestra vida, que acumuladas hacen que sembremos nuestro futuro de una u otra forma. Sumado a inteligencia, el riesgo, la capacidad de trabajo, y por supuesto la suerte que se alinee, dan resultados completamente distintos. La única forma, incluso partiendo exactamente de las mismas condiciones, de igualar, es rebajando. 

Además el igualatarismo no son es completamente ineficaz, sino que obvia el elefante en el salón. A mi dame un mundo increíblemente desigual, donde el más pobre pueda comer, vestir y tener vivienda. Y que se jodan todos los envidiosos que prefieren que la mayoría no tenga ni para comer, pero que no haya nadie que destaque


----------



## pepeleches (20 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> que Negrín tenía intención de instaurar una dictadura en España no sé de dónde lo has sacado. Tampoco Allende pretendía tal cosa en Chile, pero la propaganda neo-liberal se ha empleado a fondo en distorsionar la realidad planteando FALSAS disyuntivas para justificar sus atropellos a la democracia, a la dignidad humana y a la libertad de los pueblos. No era Hitler o Stalin, había otras soluciones, pero las elites económicas tenían las suyas y las IMPUSIERON a sangre y fuego. No pasa nada por reconocerlo.



Las cosas no son blancas o negras, ni para un lado ni para el otro....

*Largo Caballero*
_Si triunfan las derechas, nuestra labor habrá de ser doble, colaborar con nuestros aliados dentro de la legalidad, pero tendremos que ir a la Guerra Civil declarada
La democracia es incompatible con el socialismo
No creemos en la democracia como valor absoluto. Tampoco en la libertad_ 

*Azaña*
_Por encima de la Constitución está la República y, aún más alta, se alza la Revolución
Antes que la República convertida en sayones del fascismo o del monarquismo [...] preferimos cualquier catástrofe, aunque nos toque perder 
Se hizo una Constitución que invitaba a la guerra civil_

Sí, Negrín seguramente era el más moderado. Recordemos que este tipo de frases que pongo salían todos los días en los periódicos. Mientras Calvo Sotelo era asesinado, mientras existían centros de detención y tortura, mientras se quemaban conventos o se mataban curas. 

Nos rasgamos las vestiduras con las barbaridades que pueden decir gente como Iglesias o Abascal, pero es que ni nos imaginamos lo que pueda ser un clima así. Y recordemos que esta gente tenía a su lado nacionalismo extremo (y muy violento...), más distintas ramas de comunismo que pedían una revolución del proletariado y que sacaban a Lenin o a Stalin a pasear en procesión. 

Reconocer los hechos lo más objetivamente posible no implica posicionarse. Yo a la figura de Franco le tengo muchísima tirria, al final cuando mucha gente habla de él o lo hace de oídas, o con la nostalgia de ser joven, o incluso en contraposición a los disparates de hoy en día, cuando para criticar una cosa que no está bien no es necesario alabar otra que tampoco está bien. 

Simplemente, ese clima en la 2ª República era insostenible. Ruido de sables por los dos lados, matanzas, amenazas públicas de todo tipo. Una violencia política callejera inimaginable, es difícil pensar que eso se iba a calmar porque ambos estaban directa o indirectamente buscando el conflicto.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (20 Ene 2022)

EL título del hilo está mal. No había un "bando republicano", era un bando rojo o frentepopulista. Varios de losprincipales cabecillas del Alzamiento (Queipo, Mola, Cabanellas) eran fervientes republicanos que se alzaron precisamente para salvar al Régimen del 31


----------



## Pedro III (20 Ene 2022)

Mi escenario:

- España se hubiera mantenido neutral al inicio de la IIGM. Alemania no creo que se hubiera interesado por llegar hasta aquí. Demasiados recursos.
- Con la invasión alemana hacía Rusia, España hubiera entrado en la guerra con los aliados, para enfocarse en campañas mediterráneas y norte-africanas

A partir de aquí, dos opciones:

- Si el eje se hubiera impuesto, España hubiera sido arrasada como represalia. Es una opción que no descarto, un nuevo contendiente supone cambiar las reglas, pero no necesariamente a favor.
- Si la IIGM hubiera acabado igual, la situación se habría vuelto muy interesante, con el bloque comunista contando con un satélite en el otro extremo del Mediterráneo. No hubiera sido una situación estable, bien acabando en una "revolución" contra-comunista promovida con el bloque occidental, como en tantos otros sitios de América Latina, o siendo la chispa para pasar de la guerra fría a la guerra total.


----------



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (20 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y de ser asi, ¿hubiera durado tambien 40 años? Y en cualquier caso, estariamos ahora mejor o peor. Yo creo que mejor aun habiendo existido un regimen totalitario de izquierdas durante algun tiempo. Y añado que ademas pienso que la derecha de ahora seria de un talante mas democratico.



La respuesta la tienes en como acabo el bloque sovietico. Suponiendo que Hitler no nos hubiera machacado antes, claro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ene 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Y eso es malo? ¿Sabes la de cientos de millones de personas que antes se morían de hambre y ahora no?



O sea, que en eso consiste basicamente el capitalismo, en que se muera de hambre la menor cantidad posible de gente mientras una minoria se puede permitir consumir caviar de beluga, o platos de cocina de vanguardia en restaurantes de lujo de esos en los que hay que reservar mesa con un año de antelacion.


pepeleches dijo:


> Ahí está el gran fraude mental.
> 
> Desear la igualdad es atarse al fracaso. En teoría los regímenes totalitarios se construían para asegurarla, y lo único que aseguraron fue la pobreza extrema. Porque si apuntas a la igualdad, te olvidas de la productividad. Es el mercado y la competencia los que traen riqueza.
> 
> ...



Pues claro que hay que igualar a la baja, porque igualar hacia arriba es imposible, la cuestion es si esa igualdad a la baja seria peor o mejor que la desigualdad existente ahora mismo. Yo creo que de repartirse la riqueza mundial de manera igualitaria, seria para mejor, no para peor. Usted en cambio parece evidente que prefiere dejarlo todo tal y como esta. Pero preguntele a los que no tienen absolutamente nada que es lo que mas les gustaria, seguir soñando con salir algun dia de la miseria, o en cambio igualarlo todo a la baja.


----------



## rejon (31 Ene 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y sin embargo todas las democracias occidentales dejaron tirado a Azaña desde el minuto uno.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (31 Ene 2022)

rejon dijo:


>



Y asi le fue.


----------



## Barruno (2 Feb 2022)

El 11 de mayo del 31 ya se estaban quemando iglesias. La primera en Málaga.
El 17 de Julio del 36, España ya estaba hecha unos putos zorros llena de sangre y asesinatos por doquier, y casi siempre regando las calles con sangre "nacional".
Franco no hizo la guerra civil, lideró esa media España que se negaba a ser asesinada.

Para que se pudiera hacer la pregunta que ha hecho el caballero que ha abierto el hilo, España no debería haber sido un infierno antes del alzamiento militar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## klopec (2 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



No te hagas el sorprendido. Que los rojos estaban en guerra desde que nació la II República lo confirmó el mismo Largo Caballero el 8 de noviembre de 1.933 en Don Benito ( Badajoz ) en un mitin ante 10000 rojos.


_“*Estamos en plena guerra civil*. No nos ceguemos. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aún los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar. El día 19 vamos a las urnas. Votar es fácil. Basta con tener voluntad. Más no olvidéis que los hechos *nos llevarán a actos en que hemos de necesitar más energía y más decisión que para ir a las urnas*”_.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Feb 2022)

O sea que la guerra civil la iniciaron los republicanos mientras que Franco y el resto de africanistas se vieron sorprendidos por ella mientras estaban en pleno golpe de estado.

Manda carallo.


----------

